# Bitcoin: conviene l'acquisto, valore, guadagno, rischi, andamento.



## admin (10 Dicembre 2017)

Fenomeno Bitcoin. La moneta virtuali ha aumentato a dismisura il proprio valore negli ultimi anni. Ma è tutto oro ciò che luccica? Conviene investire e comprare i Bitcoin oggi, nel 2017? Se sì, quanti? Quali sono i rischi?

Di seguito, un'intervista de La Stampa a Carlo Alberto De Casa, capoanalista in ActiveTrades


Come si possono acquistare bitcoin e le altre e-valute? 

Trattandosi di monete virtuali tutte le transazioni avvengono online. E’ possibile usare i servizi di portafoglio digitale di aziende come Bitinfex, Bitflyer, Bitstamp,Kraken o Coinbase, solo permenzionare le piattaforme su cui si sono registrati i maggior scambi nelle ultime settimane. In base all’investimento effettuato verrà corrisposto un numero (o una frazione) di Bitcoin. Al momento dell’acquisto si scambia denaro per un corrispettivo di criptovalute, variabile in funzione del prezzo di mercato del momento. 


Quali sono state le performance del bitcoin?

Nell’ultimo mese ha guadagnato il 107%, da gennaio il 1450%. Ad inizio 2017 valeva mille dollari. Chi avesse comprato un bitcoin allora si troverebbe a circa 15mila dollari. In tre anni la salita è del 4.150%, mentre negli ultimi cinque anni raggiunge il 112.000%. In altre parole un investimento di 100 dollari fatto nel 2013 avrebbe consentito di moltiplicare di oltre 1000 volte il proprio capitale, arrivando a 112.000 dollari.


Quanti sono i bitcoin?


Possono essere prodotti, o meglio, minati, in tutto 21.000.000 Bitcoin. Il 50% di essi era stato estratto già nel 2014, ora si stima che ne sia stato minato il 75%. Con il passare del tempo diventa sempre più costosa la loro produzione, che dovrebbe arrivare a conclusione entro il 2050 circa. Possono tuttavia essere frammentati fino all’ottava cifra decimale (0,00000001 bitcoin) permettendo dunque di acqui- stare anche piccole frazioni di criptovaluta.

Cosa ha generato il boom degli ultimi mesi?

La crescente domanda di Bitcoin da parte di istituzionali e piccoli investitori, alimentata dalle aspettative di un aumento del prezzo e dalla grande at- tesa per il lancio di strumenti regolamentati come Etf e Futures sul bitcoin.

I bitcoin sono uno strumento esente da rischi?

Assolutamente no. Come ogni altro strumento finanziario anche la quotazione del Bitcoin può salire o scendere in base all’andamento della do- manda e dell’offerta.

Cosa dicono i sostenitori del bitcoin?

Il bitcoin e le criptovalute sono una rivoluzione destinata a cambiare il mondo. Il tutto in uno scenario in cui le banche centrali hanno stampato un’enorme massa di denaro, svalutando di fatto le principali valute anche nei confronti del bitcoin. Le previsioni più rosee vedono il bitcoin a prezzi fra 50.000 e 500.000 dollari nel giro di pochi anni.


E cosa sostiene la fazione oppo-
sta?

Molti analisti, fra cui anche Nouriel Roubini, hanno lanciato una serie di avvertimenti. Potremmo trovarci di fronte ad una tremenda bolla speculativa, basata sul nulla o quasi, come lo fu la Tulipomania, la corsa sfrenata ai bulbi dei tulipani vissuta nell’Olanda del Seicento o la bolla del Dotcom, sul finire degli anni Novanta. La trasparenza dell’intero settore è ancora spesso discutibile, mentre permango- no problemi di liquidità.

E chi ha ragione?
Solo il tempo saprà darci risposte concrete. Al momento possiamo fare alcune considerazioni basilari, valide soprattutto per il piccolo investitore. Le criptovalute sono esposte a forti oscillazioni dei prezzi (volatilità) e pertanto sono uno strumento poco adatto per il risparmiatore che ha un profi- lo di rischio basso.


Quali possono essere i suggerimenti per l’investitore?

Diversificare l’investimento: se si decide di acquistare criptovalute occorre farlo con una frazione minima del capitale, senza farsi prendere da facili entusiasmi, conoscendo anche i potenziali rischi. La prudenza è quindi d’obbligo, in attesa di sapere se in futuro potremo paragona- re il Bitcoin all’oro o, piuttosto, ai tulipani olandesi del Seicento.


----------



## sacchino (10 Dicembre 2017)

Altra bolla, quando tutti i risparmiatori avranno comprato bitcoin questi non varranno più niente.

I soldi meglio investiti sono quelli spesi.


----------



## Djici (10 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fenomeno Bitcoin. La moneta virtuali ha aumentato a dismisura il proprio valore negli ultimi anni. Ma è tutto oro ciò che luccica? Conviene investire e comprare i Bitcoin oggi, nel 2017? Se sì, quanti? Quali sono i rischi?
> 
> Di seguito, un'intervista de La Stampa a Carlo Alberto De Casa, capoanalista in ActiveTrades
> 
> ...



Fra poco avrò abbastanza soldi per comprare il Milan


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Altra bolla, quando tutti i risparmiatori avranno comprato bitcoin questi non varranno più niente.
> 
> I soldi meglio investiti sono quelli spesi.



Sono sicuro lo dicevi anche l'anno scorso.

Detto questo, mi piacerebbe sentire l'opinione di chi ne sa piu' di me:

E' davvero tutto rosa e fiori come appare? mi sembra troppo facile.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fenomeno Bitcoin. La moneta virtuali ha aumentato a dismisura il proprio valore negli ultimi anni. Ma è tutto oro ciò che luccica? Conviene investire e comprare i Bitcoin oggi, nel 2017? Se sì, quanti? Quali sono i rischi?
> 
> Di seguito, un'intervista de La Stampa a Carlo Alberto De Casa, capoanalista in ActiveTrades
> 
> ...



lo avrei fatto all'inizio 3 4 anni fa per poi rivendere adesso. Ormai per me è tardi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2017)

Gli utlimi che arriveranno prenderanno una grande bastonata.

Al momento, non capisco la differenza tra accumulare BitCoin e dollari a GTA 5


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Dicembre 2017)

A me sembra si stia parlando del nulla.
Come se la criptovaluta fosse l' unico modo per poter pagare online.
Io è una vita che pago con Paypal e non ho mai avuto bisogno di criptovalute per il miei acquisti online.
Mi sembra sia tutta una mossa di mercato, un po come le sigarette elettroniche.


----------



## Albijol (10 Dicembre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Altra bolla, quando tutti i risparmiatori avranno comprato bitcoin questi non varranno più niente.
> 
> I soldi meglio investiti sono quelli spesi.



NOn è una bolla, solo gli Stati potrebbero fermare l'ascesa dei bitcoin, per una serie di ragioni.


----------



## Albijol (10 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> NOn è una bolla, solo gli Stati potrebbero fermare l'ascesa dei bitcoin, per una serie di ragioni.



Aggiungo che non esistono solo i bitcoin, ci sono centinaia di criptomonete, per vedere una lista andate su coinmarketcap. Io personalmente ho investito in Ripple (xrp). Presa a 0.15, al momento vale 0.20 euro. Speriamo salga ancora


----------



## uolfetto (10 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> A me sembra si stia parlando del nulla.
> Come se la criptovaluta fosse l' unico modo per poter pagare online.
> Io è una vita che pago con Paypal e non ho mai avuto bisogno di criptovalute per il miei acquisti online.
> Mi sembra sia tutta una mossa di mercato, un po come le sigarette elettroniche.



è un paragone non pienamente centrato, se approfondisci "il meccanismo" di bitcoin capirai che è più simile all'oro che ad una moneta utilizzata per i pagamenti


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Dicembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> è un paragone non pienamente centrato, se approfondisci "il meccanismo" di bitcoin capirai che è più simile all'oro che ad una moneta utilizzata per i pagamenti



Sarà.
Resto dell' idea come già qualcuno ha detto che l' unico modo per investire bene il denaro è spenderlo.
Magari sugli studi.
Magari all' estero.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Dicembre 2017)

Domanda: quali sono i canali per acquistare bitcoin? Il mio pensiero, che non ha pretesa dibessere vangelo, è che sicuramente scoppierà la bolla, resta da capire quando.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Domanda: quali sono i canali per acquistare bitcoin? Il mio pensiero, che non ha pretesa dibessere vangelo, è che sicuramente scoppierà la bolla, resta da capire quando.



Lascia perdere , ascolta me. Ho visto gente perdere migliaia di euro nell ultimo mese perché illusi dal guadagno.

Ascolta me , lascia perdere.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Domanda: quali sono i canali per acquistare bitcoin? Il mio pensiero, che non ha pretesa dibessere vangelo, è che sicuramente scoppierà la bolla, resta da capire quando.



C'è scritto


----------



## Milanista (11 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere , ascolta me. Ho visto gente perdere migliaia di euro nell ultimo mese perché illusi dal guadagno.
> 
> Ascolta me , lascia perdere.



Se davvero la quotazione è in ascesa, come hanno fatto a perdere soldi?


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Se davvero la quotazione è in ascesa, come hanno fatto a perdere soldi?



In un universo parallelo, probabilmente...


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere , ascolta me. Ho visto gente perdere migliaia di euro nell ultimo mese perché illusi dal guadagno.
> 
> Ascolta me , lascia perdere.



ma se sono saliti sempre


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> A me sembra si stia parlando del nulla.
> Come se la criptovaluta fosse l' unico modo per poter pagare online.
> Io è una vita che pago con Paypal e non ho mai avuto bisogno di criptovalute per il miei acquisti online.
> Mi sembra sia tutta una mossa di mercato, un po come le sigarette elettroniche.



scusa ma che c'azzeccano i bitcoin con Paypal? Paypal mica è una moneta, è un servizio. Paypal lo devi paragonare col software che usa la tua banca per inviare i pagamenti. I bitcoin sono delle monete, li devi paragonare agli euro o ai dollari.


----------



## Albijol (11 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Se davvero la quotazione è in ascesa, come hanno fatto a perdere soldi?



L'unico modo per perdere i soldi in questi mesi potrebbe essere stato l'aver scommesso al ribasso sulla valutazione dei bitcoin, tramite CFD. Oppure l'aver comprato i bitcoin in leva, qualche broker purtroppo lo permette.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Se davvero la quotazione è in ascesa, come hanno fatto a perdere soldi?





Admin ha scritto:


> In un universo parallelo, probabilmente...





Albijol ha scritto:


> ma se sono saliti sempre



Tralasciando che il mio era un discorso sulle criptovalute in generale i primi di dicembre le aziende hanno perso in 3 giorni milioni di dollari ( dal 6 al 10 se non erro o una data del genere ).

Poi se vogliamo parlare di come si minano i bitcoin , del costo della corrente e dell Hardware per minarli ne so giusto qualcosa visto che i miei soci sono dei malati.


----------



## Milanista (11 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tralasciando che il mio era un discorso sulle criptovalute in generale i primi di dicembre le aziende hanno perso in 3 giorni milioni di dollari ( dal 6 al 10 se non erro o una data del genere ), io rimango convinto che sia l'ennesima bolla finanziaria .
> 
> Poi se vogliamo parlare di come si minano i bitcoin , del costo della corrente e dell Hardware per minarli ne so giusto qualcosa visto che i miei soci sono dei malati.



Lollo non era una critica, volevo sinceramente capire come, parlando specificamente di Bitcoin, si possa aver perso soldi avendo investito su di un qualcosa che è in fortissima ascesa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Lollo non era una critica, volevo sinceramente capire come, parlando specificamente di Bitcoin, si possa aver perso soldi avendo investendo su di un qualcosa che è in fortissima ascesa.



No no ci mancherebbe stiamo parlando , le criptovalute sono la cosa meno stabile in assoluto quindi se si fanno investimenti a breve /brevissimo termine il rischio è " controllato " se invece diversamente si pensa di lasciare un investimento 10 anni fermo può andare bene ( o benissimo per chi 5 anni fa' compro' il controvalore di 5 mila euro in bitcoin ) ma molto incerto da qui a 5 anni.

Per capire il perchè bisognerebbe iniziare a chiedersi quanti bitcoin ci sono e quanti ce ne potranno essere , essendo una criptovaluta limitata ad un numero preciso potrebbe essere positivo innalzando il valore univoco della singola moneta oppure mortale in quanto non più disponibile sul mercato e quindi automaticamente " inutilizzabile " .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Lollo non era una critica, volevo sinceramente capire come, parlando specificamente di Bitcoin, si possa aver perso soldi avendo investendo su di un qualcosa che è in fortissima ascesa.



Comprando alto poi un giorno crollano e per la paura di perdere tutto vendi. Con i BTC bisogna avere sangue freddo e non farsi spaventare da un crollo. Ma il crollo ci potrebbe essere davvero, come potrebbero ancora aumentare, anche del 100% in un anno, perchè il loro valore dipende solo dal mercato, che ha una componente irrazionale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tralasciando che il mio era un discorso sulle criptovalute in generale i primi di dicembre le aziende hanno perso in 3 giorni milioni di dollari ( dal 6 al 10 se non erro o una data del genere ), io rimango convinto che sia l'ennesima bolla finanziaria .
> 
> Poi se *vogliamo parlare di come si minano i bitcoin , del costo della corrente e dell Hardware per minarli *ne so giusto qualcosa visto che i miei soci sono dei malati.



Quanta potenza ci vuole e quanta corrente per minare un BTC oggi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quanta potenza ci vuole e quanta corrente per minare un BTC oggi?



Difficile e impossibile quantificare , cosi a spanne più o meno in 3 giorni di attività di mining con un PC di buon livello si ricava 0,00003 BTC. 

In Italia è impossibile minare perché non sostenibile finanziariamente. 

Diverso è se acquisti hardware ( schede video ) progettate per il Mining dove la resa è maggiore ( meno costo più mining ) , ma parliamo di Hardware impossibile da trovare con un costo di 7000 dollari al pezzo e che comunque in italia non converrebbe comprare in quanto il costo dell elettricità invalida tutto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Dicembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quanta potenza ci vuole e quanta corrente per minare un BTC oggi?



minare XBT non ha senso ormai, qui da noi per lo meno. Altre monete si, Ethereum per esempio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Dicembre 2017)

Mi ero informato circa sette anni fa, quando un BTC era poco più di 100 euro ma già allora non conveniva minare, qui in Italia almeno.
Sarebbe stato un buon investimento col senno di poi, ma chi poteva prevedere un tale aumento?


----------



## Devil man (11 Dicembre 2017)

Per me sono una bolla pronta ad esplodere


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2017)

Questa è una delle bolle più clamorose che ho mai visto...
Adesso che se ne parla di continuo stanno tutti fiondandosi il che nel breve farà schizzare ancora il valore...ma la verità è che i bitcoins erano e restano una moneta virtuale che può di colpo perdere enorme valore..

Ci sarà chi ci perde la casa, garantito


----------



## Albijol (20 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che non esistono solo i bitcoin, ci sono centinaia di criptomonete, per vedere una lista andate su coinmarketcap. Io personalmente ho investito in Ripple (xrp). Presa a 0.15, al momento vale 0.20 euro. Speriamo salga ancora



Ripple salita a 0.62...spero qualcuno abbia letto questo messaggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ripple salita a 0.62...spero qualcuno abbia letto questo messaggio



Quello che a me non è chiaro è che se tu acquisti ste criptomonete paghi con soldi veri...poi però dove è che te le puoi far cambiare con Dollari o Euro?

Perché per me possono anche salire del 2000% ma se poi non posso riconvertirle mi restano sempre solo tanti bi soldoni virtuali..

Tu i tuoi ripples dove li cambi se vuoi convertire il tuo profitto in soldi veri?


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2017)

Secondo me è una bolla e a breve ci sarà gente che si sarà giocata la casa e l'università dei figli, ma è innegabile che il mondo della finanza è pronto a un sensazionale cambiamento.


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che a me non è chiaro è che se tu acquisti ste criptomonete paghi con soldi veri...poi però dove è che te le puoi far cambiare con Dollari o Euro?
> 
> Perché per me possono anche salire del 2000% ma se poi non posso riconvertirle mi restano sempre solo tanti bi soldoni virtuali..
> 
> Tu i tuoi ripples dove li cambi se vuoi convertire il tuo profitto in soldi veri?



Io uso Bitstamp, è un Exchange che ti permette di comprare bitcoin, litecoin, Ripple (xrp) e Ethereum depositando tramite bonifico o carta di credito. Compri le criptovalute pagando in euro e poi li riconverti sempre lì nell'exchange. Nel mio caso ho fatto: BUY xrp/eur e quando li vorrò vendere farò SELL xrp/eur.


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una bolla e a breve ci sarà gente che si sarà giocata la casa e l'università dei figli, ma è innegabile che il mondo della finanza è pronto a un sensazionale cambiamento.



Come ho già scritto la bolla dei bitcoin scoppierà se:
-i maggiori Stati mondiali si metteranno d'accordo per renderli illegali o
-un'altra criptovaluta prenderà il loro posto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto la bolla dei bitcoin scoppierà se:
> -i maggiori Stati mondiali si metteranno d'accordo per renderli illegali o
> -un'altra criptovaluta prenderà il loro posto.



I bit oggi valgono 12mila..se uno li avesse comprati 5 giorni fa a 21 aveva fatto un grande affare...

Scherzi a parte..ci sono mille motivi per cui un prodotto così speculativo possa crollare di colpo...possono travestirlo in mille modi ma rimane sempre e solo una serie di codici che alle spalle non hanno nulla..

Grazie per la spiegazione sul cambio


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I bit oggi valgono 12mila..se uno li avesse comprati 5 giorni fa a 21 aveva fatto un grande affare...
> 
> Scherzi a parte..ci sono mille motivi per cui un prodotto così speculativo possa crollare di colpo...possono travestirlo in mille modi ma rimane sempre e solo una serie di codici che alle spalle non hanno nulla..
> 
> Grazie per la spiegazione sul cambio



Ma guarda qualsiasi strumento finanziario che compri può salire e scendere, petrolio, oro, azioni e perfino titoli di Stato (questo molti non lo sanno). I bitcoin non fanno eccezione, hanno l'unica differenza di avere movimenti più violenti, sia in alto che in basso.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Dicembre 2017)

*tracollo dei bitcoin*


----------



## 97lorenzo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma guarda qualsiasi strumento finanziario che compri può salire e scendere, petrolio, oro, azioni e perfino titoli di Stato (questo molti non lo sanno). I bitcoin non fanno eccezione, hanno l'unica differenza di avere movimenti più violenti, sia in alto che in basso.



Gli strumenti finanziari hanno un sottostante di riferimento. il bitcoin non ha questo requisito pertanto e speculativo. puo andare bene se prendi il treno giusto dal inizio non a meta


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> Gli strumenti finanziari hanno un sottostante di riferimento.



Non ho capito che intendi.


----------



## Tobi (23 Dicembre 2017)

Il bitcoin e le cryptomonete sono una rivoluzione fantastica per i sistemi di pagamento.

Velocità mostruosa. se io adesso facessi una transazione con Ripple (una crypto che oggi vale 1$, stava a 0.20$ 2 settimane fa) e li mandassi ad un mio amico in australia dopo 1 minuto li vedrà sul suo portafoglio. costo di transazione: 2 centesimi e forse neanche. Se facessi un bonifico internazionale sarebbe lo stesso in termini di costi e velocità? non penso affatto.

Oltreutto per chi non lo sapesse Bitcoin è stato quotato alla borsa di chicago. Mica bruscolini.


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2017)

Ragazzi chi se ne intende? Compro adesso?


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io uso Bitstamp, è un Exchange che ti permette di comprare bitcoin, litecoin, Ripple (xrp) e Ethereum depositando tramite bonifico o carta di credito. Compri le criptovalute pagando in euro e poi li riconverti sempre lì nell'exchange. Nel mio caso ho fatto: BUY xrp/eur e quando li vorrò vendere farò SELL xrp/eur.



Ok, quindi puoi rivenderli, ma per prelevarli come si fa?

PS: sai dove posso documentarmi, vorrei fare un piccolo investimento, ma non sono ancora convinto. Troppa instabilità.


----------



## 97lorenzo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ho capito che intendi.



Ad esempio gli strumenti finanziari (futeres. Obligazioni.) hanno un bene fisico di riferimento , e dei fondamentali economici. il bitcoin non ha nulla. solo una bolla speculativa


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> Ad esempio gli strumenti finanziari (futeres. Obligazioni.) hanno un bene fisico di riferimento , e dei fondamentali economici. il bitcoin non ha nulla. solo una bolla speculativa



il bitcoin è un bene digitale, con il valore aggiunto della limitatezza.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi puoi rivenderli, ma per prelevarli come si fa?
> 
> PS: sai dove posso documentarmi, vorrei fare un piccolo investimento, ma non sono ancora convinto. Troppa instabilità.



Si si possono spostare in altri wallet o in altri exchange, solo che non posso aiutarti visto che non l'ho mai fatto. Data la mia estrema sbadataggine mi fido di più dell'exchange che di me stesso.


----------



## Tobi (27 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi puoi rivenderli, ma per prelevarli come si fa?
> 
> PS: sai dove posso documentarmi, vorrei fare un piccolo investimento, ma non sono ancora convinto. Troppa instabilità.



Per quanto riguarda rivenderli per euro ci sono tantissimi modi, Kraken, Local Bitcoin, Bitfinex dove puoi chiedere direttamente il bonifico su un iban a te intestato. Ho prelevato piu volte e mai avuto alcun problema.
Se invece tu decidessi di tenerli e conservarli per un pò di tempo, visto che comunque tenere fondi (che siano crypto o moneta tradizionale) su exchange e piattaforme varie è sempre un rischio perchè il sito può saltare, andare in manutenzione o subire un attacco hacker, allora puoi ritirarti tutto sul wallet, un software che installi sul tuo computer, al quale solo tu hai le chiavi private per accedere, ed in quel caso sono in tuo possesso e nessuno te le può toccare, ovviamente il tutto senza costi di mantenimento o tassi come applicati dai sistemi bancari tradizionali, sostanzialmente tu sei la tua banca. Solo tu sai quanti fondi hai sul wallet, solo tu sai cosa compri e quanto spendi e non devi dar conto a nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda rivenderli per euro ci sono tantissimi modi, Kraken, Local Bitcoin, Bitfinex dove puoi chiedere direttamente il bonifico su un iban a te intestato. Ho prelevato piu volte e mai avuto alcun problema.
> Se invece tu decidessi di tenerli e conservarli per un pò di tempo, visto che comunque tenere fondi (che siano crypto o moneta tradizionale) su exchange e piattaforme varie è sempre un rischio perchè il sito può saltare, andare in manutenzione o subire un attacco hacker, *allora puoi ritirarti tutto sul wallet, un software che installi sul tuo computer, al quale solo tu hai le chiavi private per accedere, ed in quel caso sono in tuo possesso e nessuno te le può toccare, ovviamente il tutto senza costi di mantenimento o tassi come applicati dai sistemi bancari tradizionali, sostanzialmente tu sei la tua banca.* Solo tu sai quanti fondi hai sul wallet, solo tu sai cosa compri e quanto spendi e non devi dar conto a nessuno.



I limiti di sicurezza di questa cosa sono folli..se abbiamo paura che vada sotto attacco hacker un sistema bancario io mi dovrei fidare che i miei risparmi siano "protetti" su un banalissimo software installato sul mio PC personale che può essere hackerato in 0,6 secondi dal primo pivello che passa o dalla prima mail spam aperta per errore??

Raga voi giocate col fuoco...anzi, direi che proprio danzate in mezzo ad un falò...


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Dicembre 2017)

Spero nessuno abbia abboccato all'amo. Chi entra alla fine di una fase bull o quando una bolla sta per scoppiare se la prende sempre nel deretano, tipo la bolla Tech dei primi '00. Noi cerchiamo di tenere le chiappe strette, per cortesia.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I limiti di sicurezza di questa cosa sono folli..se abbiamo paura che vada sotto attacco hacker un sistema bancario io mi dovrei fidare che i miei risparmi siano "protetti" su un banalissimo software installato sul mio PC personale che può essere hackerato in 0,6 secondi dal primo pivello che passa o dalla prima mail spam aperta per errore??
> 
> Raga voi giocate col fuoco...anzi, direi che proprio danzate in mezzo ad un falò...



Basta un hardware wallet e sei strasicuro...
Io ho investito qualche 100ino un 6 mesi fa...
Non ho acquistato bitcoin ma altre monete quasi tutte ancora millesimali..
Documentandomi su quello che acquistavo e credendo nei vari progetti...
Ad oggi il mio investimento viaggia sui 8/9 volte il capitale investito.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Dicembre 2017)

non mi ricordo chi ha scritto che "bitcoin è stato quotato nella borsa di chicago". a parte che non ha senso come frase, comunque nella borsa di chicago hanno scambiato dei futures su bitcoin. poi anche un wallet installato su un pc che di solito si connette in rete non può essere proprio sicuro al 100%.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Basta un hardware wallet e sei strasicuro...
> Io ho investito qualche 100ino un 6 mesi fa...
> Non ho acquistato bitcoin ma altre monete quasi tutte ancora millesimali..
> Documentandomi su quello che acquistavo e credendo nei vari progetti...
> *Ad oggi il mio investimento viaggia sui 8/9 volte il capitale investito*.



Verissimo..ma infatti tu hai investito una cifra "modica" e questo posso capirlo..ma così non ti fai ricco..perché anche 3-500 euro anche se ci guadagni 10 volte sono 4-5000€ che non è che ti cambiano la vita..
Ma pensa a quelli che pensando di farsi ricchi investono tutti i loro risparmi o cifre importanti..quelli se va male (e può andare male, vedi chi ha preso bitcoin 10 giorni fa a 22mila euro, ma anche molto peggio) poi vanno a piangere in tv con il "mi hanno truffato"..

Sul discorso hardaware wallet io non credo alla sicurezza di nessun dispositivo, mai..perché se c'è una cosa che ci ha insegnato l'era digitale è che chi ruba dati è sempre 2-3 passi avanti a chi li protegge (ma è pure ovvio, è come pensare di creare un vaccino per una patologia che non esiste..prima serve il virus..poi fai il vaccino) quindi se tu ti senti sicuro buon per te..ma io mi fiderei poco assai ad avere i miei risparmi salvato su un dispositivo informatico personale


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> non mi ricordo chi ha scritto che "bitcoin è stato quotato nella borsa di chicago". a parte che non ha senso come frase, comunque *nella borsa di chicago hanno scambiato dei futures su bitcoin*. poi anche un wallet installato su un pc che di solito si connette in rete non può essere proprio sicuro al 100%.



Che come garanzia vale meno di zero, sia chiaro, tenente a mente che chi investe in quei futures "pesantemente" sicuro come la morte che fa una contro assicurazione nel caso perdano di valore..mica sono scemi i grandi investitori...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Basta un hardware wallet e sei strasicuro...
> Io ho investito qualche 100ino un 6 mesi fa...
> Non ho acquistato bitcoin ma altre monete quasi tutte ancora millesimali..
> Documentandomi su quello che acquistavo e credendo nei vari progetti...
> *Ad oggi il mio investimento viaggia sui 8/9 volte il capitale investito*.



Altra cosa, ad oggi tu cosa paghi come tassa su quegli interessi maturati? Perché adesso è tutto deregolamentato ma attenzione che potrebbero anche insorgere problemi..anche sulle scommesse online una volta pagavi nulla...


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Altra cosa, ad oggi tu cosa paghi come tassa su quegli interessi maturati? Perché adesso è tutto deregolamentato ma attenzione che potrebbero anche insorgere problemi..anche sulle scommesse online una volta pagavi nulla...



Non saprei sinceramente riguardo le tasse..
Almeno per me si parla di cifre minime non credo siano tassabili. 
Per quanto riguarda il discorso sicurezza mia nonna perse 30000 euro alle poste..
5 anni di avvocati.. 
Vogliamo parlare delle banche dopo le ultime successe?
Per cui non credo che i soldi sono sicurissimo ovunque li metti.
Io con la mia hardware wallet mi sento sicurissimo faccio le mie micro transazioni in sicurezza.
Poi tutto può succedere anche se li tieni sotto il cuscino i soldi non sono sicuri per cui..
Per mé ê un gioco che mi sta facendo guadagnare qualcosina ma mai ci investire tutti i miei averi.
É come tutte le cose un gratta e vinci ogni tanto non rovina nessuno ma chi si gratta la pensione si rovina.
Penso sia lo stesso discorso. 
Cmq é un mondo da seguire e capire bisogna appassionarsi se qualcuno pensa di investire 10000 euro pensando che dopo un mese é diventato ricco si sbaglia di grosso...
Per quanto riguarda il bit sceso da 22 a 14 mila non dimentichiamoci che 2 mesi fa era a 7/8....
Poi chi é entrato a 22000 é un pazzo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Non saprei sinceramente riguardo le tasse..
> Almeno per me si parla di cifre minime non credo siano tassabili.
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso sicurezza mia nonna perse 30000 euro alle poste..
> 5 anni di avvocati..
> ...



Ok se parliamo di investimenti posso anche darti ragione..però per me quando si parla di "risparmi" il paragone è anche con sistemi tradizionali di deposito, i classici conti deposito appunto, o alcuni tipi di assicurazioni..ecco lì posso anche guadagnare nulla..ma i miei soldi sono tutelati al 2000%..non esiste modo in cui io possa perderli..
Poi un conto è perdere soldi perché sbaglio l'investimento, un conto perché mi hackerano il dispositivo che li contiene..
Altro aspetto..ad oggi le transizioni in cryptovalute non sono tutelate da nessuna legge (salvo forse i bitcoin)..se qualcuno fra 1 anno non ti cambia più i tuoi soldi o non ti paga il cambio (ovvero si piglia i tuoi cryptosoldi ma poi 3 secondi dopo sparisce e non ti da i tuoi dollari o euro o altra cryptovaluta) non esiste legge di tutela a cui appellarti..

Se la vivi come un gioco, come dici tu, va bene..al max perdi pochi soldi e se va bene ci fai un po' di soldi e ti sei anche divertito..ma chi pensa di farsi ricco di colpo prenderà delle tranvate da paura...

le criptovalute saranno il futuro delle transizioni, come le blockchain (infatti ci stanno investendo miliardi tutte le mega banche), questo è certo..ma ci esporranno alla totale perdita della privacy..questo è garantito..sapranno anche quanti paia di calzini ti compri..e non solo i calzini


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok se parliamo di investimenti posso anche darti ragione..però per me quando si parla di "risparmi" il paragone è anche con sistemi tradizionali di deposito, i classici conti deposito appunto, o alcuni tipi di assicurazioni..ecco lì posso anche guadagnare nulla..ma i miei soldi sono tutelati al 2000%..non esiste modo in cui io possa perderli..
> Poi un conto è perdere soldi perché sbaglio l'investimento, un conto perché mi hackerano il dispositivo che li contiene..
> Altro aspetto..ad oggi le transizioni in cryptovalute non sono tutelate da nessuna legge (salvo forse i bitcoin)..se qualcuno fra 1 anno non ti cambia più i tuoi soldi o non ti paga il cambio (ovvero si piglia i tuoi cryptosoldi ma poi 3 secondi dopo sparisce e non ti da i tuoi dollari o euro o altra cryptovaluta) non esiste legge di tutela a cui appellarti..
> 
> ...



É sottinteso che parliamo di investimenti per cui con tutti i pericoli...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> É sottinteso che parliamo di investimenti per cui con tutti i pericoli...



Ok, ma qui i pericoli mi paiono molto più grandi che rispetto ad altre forme di investimento proprio per la natura di ciò che si compra..

Ora premesso che nessuna cryptovaluta ripeterà mai il salto di Bitcoin, certo altre potrebbero aumentare il valore, ma c'è una volatilità imprevedibile, e soprattutto trattandosi di scambi di.....nulla davvero c'è un rischio enorme..

Cioé qui parliamo che si sta dando valore a scambi di nulla con nulla...i soldi tu li immetti all'inizio per comprare sti beni virtuali..ma poi se scambi cryptovalute con altre cryptovalute stai scambiando solo numeri su un PC con altri numeri..ok che hanno numeri limitati il che dovrebbe garantire una sorta di "valore"...ma essendo che di fatto non servono a nulla domani possono volatilizzarsi senza che cambi nulla per nessuno (eccetto chi ci perderà i soldi)..

Pensaci, un bene materiale ha valore in quanto tale, col grano ci fai il pane, col cotone i vestiti, con l'acciaio le costruzioni etc...con le cryptovalute che ci fai? niente..se domani sparissero tutti i bitcoins in circolazione nessuno ne avvertirebbe alcuna mancanza..non è una cosa da poco..

PS: parlo sempre per il fesso che pensa di farsi ricco eh..


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> (...) premesso che nessuna cryptovaluta ripeterà mai il salto di Bitcoin (...)



Non vero. Ripple ad esempio, in due anni è passata da valere 0,01$ fino agli 1,30$ attuali. Stiamo parlando di 130 volte il valore in 24 mesi. E se andassimo in po' più indientro nel tempo (due anni e mezzo), il valore iniziale era di 0,006$. Parliamo di x250 in 30 mesi.

Ci sono anche casi inversi, ovviamente. Ma del resto le criptomonete con un certo volume di scambio sono oltre 200, non c'è solo il Bitcoin.

Mi sembra comunque ci sia certa confusione sulla natura delle criptomonete e sul concetto di investimento, che per natura propria contiene una componente di rischio.

Chiaramente, come per qualsiasi altra forma di investimento, è necessario diversificare, informarsi e mettere in gioco una porzione del nostro capitale che ci permetta di vivere serenamente il nostro investimento.

Resta valida la regola aurea di non investire una quantità di denaro superiore a quella che si è disposti a perdere. È altrettanto importante informarsi, rimanere il più possibile aggiornati su possibili notizie che potrebbero alterare un mercato (per quanto le notizie pubblciate saranno sempre tardive, è possibile con un semplice feed RSS ricevere un flusso importante di notizie e farsi un'idea chiara di certe correlazioni), agire operando di testa propria e non perché il tal guru del tal blog ha detto di comprare questa o quell'altra moneta e, non meno importante, essere in grado di mantenere un certo distacco. 

Chiaramente è facile entusiasmarsi quando in un anno il tuo investimento è cresciuto 15-20 volte e uno può iniziare a sentirsi Warren Buffett e che nel giro di uno-due anni sarà su una spiaggia delle Bahamas a bere mohito per il resto dei suoi giorni, ma mantenere i piedi per terra è fondamentale. In ogni forma di investimento. 

E poi non c'è solo il trading, anzi, spesso se uno è un trader mediocre, è più convenienite semplicemente mantenere le proprie criptomonete (magari appunto in un wallet, come qualcuno ha già suggerito) e "dimenticarsi" di quei "x" euro investiti.


----------



## The P (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verissimo..ma infatti tu hai investito una cifra "modica" e questo posso capirlo..ma così non ti fai ricco..perché anche 3-500 euro anche se ci guadagni 10 volte sono 4-5000€ che non è che ti cambiano la vita..
> *Ma pensa a quelli che pensando di farsi ricchi investono tutti i loro risparmi o cifre importanti..quelli se va male (e può andare male, vedi chi ha preso bitcoin 10 giorni fa a 22mila euro, ma anche molto peggio) poi vanno a piangere in tv con il "mi hanno truffato"..*
> 
> Sul discorso hardaware wallet io non credo alla sicurezza di nessun dispositivo, mai..perché se c'è una cosa che ci ha insegnato l'era digitale è che chi ruba dati è sempre 2-3 passi avanti a chi li protegge (ma è pure ovvio, è come pensare di creare un vaccino per una patologia che non esiste..prima serve il virus..poi fai il vaccino) quindi se tu ti senti sicuro buon per te..ma io mi fiderei poco assai ad avere i miei risparmi salvato su un dispositivo informatico personale



Hai toccato un punto di discussione importantissimo: la gente pensa al Bitcoin (così come alle altre cryptocurrency) come una tipologia di investimento. Una volta c'era l'immobiliare, oggi ci sono i bitcoin. Sbagliatissimo.

Le criyptocurrency sono state create con tutt'altro scopo, quello di una trasformazione socio-economica.


----------



## The P (27 Dicembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda rivenderli per euro ci sono tantissimi modi, Kraken, Local Bitcoin, Bitfinex dove puoi chiedere direttamente il bonifico su un iban a te intestato. Ho prelevato piu volte e mai avuto alcun problema.
> Se invece tu decidessi di tenerli e conservarli per un pò di tempo, visto che comunque tenere fondi (che siano crypto o moneta tradizionale) su exchange e piattaforme varie è sempre un rischio perchè il sito può saltare, andare in manutenzione o subire un attacco hacker, allora puoi ritirarti tutto sul wallet, un software che installi sul tuo computer, al quale solo tu hai le chiavi private per accedere, ed in quel caso sono in tuo possesso e nessuno te le può toccare, ovviamente il tutto senza costi di mantenimento o tassi come applicati dai sistemi bancari tradizionali, sostanzialmente *tu sei la tua banca.* Solo tu sai quanti fondi hai sul wallet, solo tu sai cosa compri e quanto spendi e non devi dar conto a nessuno.



Ci rendiamo conto di che trasformazione socio-culturale ed economica stiamo parlando? Sono convinto che la blockchain resterà ancora un bel pò nei sottoboschi, non siamo assolutamente pronti.

Seguo comunque il Founder dei Bitcoin su Linkedin e ha annunciato che Uber, KFC, e altri colossi adotteranno bitcoin dall'anno prossimo. Ecco, finché non viene usata abitudinariamente come metodo di pagamento resterà una sorta di trading online, svilendone il significato e il valore.

In ogni caso, devo essere onesto, vorrei provare a giocarci un pò investendo qualche soldo. Avevo pensato a 5000€ per iniziare, ma adesso vorrei partire da molto meno, al massimo 1000€.

Qualche suggerimento?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non vero. Ripple ad esempio, in due anni è passata da valere 0,01$ fino agli 1,30$ attuali. Stiamo parlando di 130 volte il valore in 24 mesi. E se andassimo in po' più indientro nel tempo (due anni e mezzo), il valore iniziale era di 0,006$. Parliamo di x250 in 30 mesi.
> 
> Ci sono anche casi inversi, ovviamente. Ma del resto le criptomonete con un certo volume di scambio sono oltre 200, non c'è solo il Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Scusa ma bitcoin ha aumentato il proprio valore iniziale di centinaia di migliaia di volte (mi pare circa 750.000 volte il valore) siamo anni luce da tutte le altre cryptovalute..
Quanti hanno investito in Ripple a 0,006? entrarci adesso (che vale 1.10) per esempio può dare qualche rendimento ma non credo ci farai chissà che cifre..o meglio, magari nel breve ci sarà una salita perché adesso tanti stanno entrando e cercheranno di diversificare su varie cryptovalute e ripple è una delle più appetibili ma come dicevo prima parliamo sempre di beni senza reale utilità quindi fra un mese può essere che uno "starnuto finanziario" fa sparire Ripple e tutti i soldi investiti su essa..e magari sale in auge un'altra cryptovaluta..

Non so io lo vedo talmente speculativo sto mercato da essere quasi paragonabile alle scommesse più che agli investimenti...
Non esiste alcun modo di prevedere quale cryptovaluta avrà ottimi rendimenti e quale no...proprio perché cosa sarebbe ad influire sul prezzo di una o dell'altra se non la domanda stessa?
Voglio dire i fattori che influenzano gli andamenti di altri beni sono "identificabili" (per gli esperti) qui non esiste nulla dietro


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto di che trasformazione socio-culturale ed economica stiamo parlando? Sono convinto che la blockchain resterà ancora un bel pò nei sottoboschi, non siamo assolutamente pronti.
> 
> *Seguo comunque il Founder dei Bitcoin su Linkedin e ha annunciato che Uber, KFC, e altri colossi adotteranno bitcoin dall'anno prossimo.* Ecco, finché non viene usata abitudinariamente come metodo di pagamento resterà una sorta di trading online, svilendone il significato e il valore.
> 
> ...



Ma come si fa a pensare di adottare uno strumento così volatile come sistema di pagamento?
Cioé la quotazione del bitcoin ha un range che varia giornalmente in modo massiccio, il servizio che oggi pago 100€ domani magari ne vale 115 o 92...

Prima deve esserci una forma di stabilizzazione sennò è un gioco senza senso..

Ma poi che senso ha il pagamento in bitcoins per dei servizi o per acquisti?
Io pago quotidianamente online sia con paypal che con prepagate VISA e pago istantaneamente e senza costi..che vantaggio avrei da fare la stessa transazione in cryptovaluta (salvo non sapere quanto realmente sto pagando)?


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma bitcoin ha aumentato il proprio valore iniziale di centinaia di migliaia di volte (mi pare circa 750.000 volte il valore) siamo anni luce da tutte le altre cryptovalute..
> Quanti hanno investito in Ripple a 0,006? entrarci adesso (che vale 1.10) per esempio può dare qualche rendimento ma non credo ci farai chissà che cifre..o meglio, magari nel breve ci sarà una salita perché adesso tanti stanno entrando e cercheranno di diversificare su varie cryptovalute e ripple è una delle più appetibili ma come dicevo prima parliamo sempre di beni senza reale utilità quindi fra un mese può essere che uno "starnuto finanziario" fa sparire Ripple e tutti i soldi investiti su essa..e magari sale in auge un'altra cryptovaluta..
> 
> Non so io lo vedo talmente speculativo sto mercato da essere quasi paragonabile alle scommesse più che agli investimenti...
> ...



Qui non sono molto d'accordo...
Prendo l'esempio dei ripple cresciuti tantissimo (io li ho acquistato a meno di 0.20 mesi fa seguendo una discussione su finanzaonline che spiegavano il progetto che c'era dietro....
Un nuovo strumento bancario per chi ne vorrà usufruire per bonifici anche internazionali velocissimi. 
E la consigliavano per investimenti a medio lungo termine.
Avevano ragione,poche settimane fa una banca giapponese ha comunicato che le utilizzerà ed é salita alle stelle... toccando il dollaro.
La danno a 4/6 dollari per metà anno.

Questo per dire che dietro ad ogni criptomoneta cé un progetto,che può funzionare o fallire per cui é bene informarsi prima sulla moneta che si sta acquistando e condividere il progetto.
C'é ne un altra che presi mesi fá a pochi millesimi con un progetto dietro di microscambi instantanei sui social con questa moneta.
Mi é piaciuto molto il progetto ci ho investito 250euro (il più grande dei miei investimenti) ad oggi sono saliti del 600% .
(Non dico il nome per non influenzare nessuno )
In un altro invece dalle 100 iniziali ne ho perse 40...
Bisogna perderci del tempo appassionarsi non mettere soldi a caso.


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Qui non sono molto d'accordo...
> Prendo l'esempio dei ripple cresciuti tantissimo (io li ho acquistato a meno di 0.20 mesi fa seguendo una discussione su finanzaonline che spiegavano il progetto che c'era dietro....
> Un nuovo strumento bancario per chi ne vorrà usufruire per bonifici anche internazionali velocissimi.
> E la consigliavano per investimenti a medio lungo termine.
> ...



Stiamo sulla stessa barca allora  Se Ripple verrà listata su Coinbase ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stiamo sulla stessa barca allora  Se Ripple verrà listata su Coinbase ne vedremo delle belle.



Magari!!
Visto con i bitcash in 2 giorni quota 3000...
Cmq già se mantengono le premesse dei 4/6 dollari é un bel "colpo".
Ps:io mi sono dato come tetto i 4 euro poi vendo..


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Magari!!
> Visto con i bitcash in 2 giorni quota 3000...
> Cmq già se mantengono le premesse dei 4/6 dollari é un bel "colpo".
> Ps:io mi sono dato come tetto i 4 euro poi vendo..



MI prendono tutti per matto per me supererà i bictoin come market cap. Dietro a Ripple c'è un'azienda americana che ha stipulato contratti con gruppi bancari e non...dietro ai bitcoin chi c'è? Minatori cinesi principalmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Qui non sono molto d'accordo...
> Prendo l'esempio dei ripple cresciuti tantissimo (io li ho acquistato a meno di 0.20 mesi fa seguendo una discussione su finanzaonline che spiegavano il progetto che c'era dietro....
> *Un nuovo strumento bancario per chi ne vorrà usufruire per bonifici anche internazionali velocissimi.
> E la consigliavano per investimenti a medio lungo termine.*



Scusa ma il progetto che c'è dietro, quello lì che scrivi, è praticamente quello di tutte le cryptovalute...

Quello che volevo dire è esattamente quello che hai scritto tu..cioè che il valore di Ripple è salito ESCLUSIVAMENTE perché siti di finanza o esperti vari (finanzaonline di certo avrà copiato le sue considerazioni da altri siti simili internazionali) hanno iniziato a dire che Ripple erano un buon progetto e a consigliarli...questo ha portato moltissimi a diversificare investendo su quelli e il valore ovviamente è salito...ma solo per quello è salito, dietro non c'è nulla di concreto!

Domani mattina qualcuno potrebbe accorgersi che so, di problemi col sistema di mining di sta cryptovaluta (faccio un esempio a caso eh..) e il loro valore va a zero in mezza giornata...e questo senza paracadute per nessuno che ci abbia messo dei soldi..

Uno potrebbe dire che "è il mercato baby" e accetti i rischi..io però dico che un bene legato a nulla come sono queste cryptovalute (che in ogni momento possono essere soppiantate da altre) per me da zero garanzia nel tempo se non quando è già eventualmente maturo e a quel punto i rendimenti calano del tutto

PS: Poi sia chiaro, se parliamo di giocare 1-2000 euro ripeto che lo si può fare..ma la mia paura è perché vedo tantissimi che adesso si stanno fiondando su sta roba pensando di farci i milioni..ed il pericolo è forte perché questi ci butteranno tutti i loro soldi attratti da rendimenti shock...e li perderanno tutti


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma il progetto che c'è dietro, quello lì che scrivi, è praticamente quello di tutte le cryptovalute...
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è esattamente quello che hai scritto tu..cioè che il valore di Ripple è salito ESCLUSIVAMENTE perché siti di finanza o esperti vari (finanzaonline di certo avrà copiato le sue considerazioni da altri siti simili internazionali) hanno iniziato a dire che Ripple erano un buon progetto e a consigliarli...questo ha portato moltissimi a diversificare investendo su quelli e il valore ovviamente è salito...ma solo per quello è salito, dietro non c'è nulla di concreto!
> 
> Domani mattina qualcuno potrebbe accorgersi che so, di problemi col sistema di mining di sta cryptovaluta (faccio un esempio a caso eh..) e il loro valore va a zero in mezza giornata...e questo senza paracadute per nessuno che ci abbia messo dei soldi..



Vatti informare, non c'è una cosa esatta in quello che hai scritto...a partire dal sistema di mining di Ripple che semplicemente NON ESISTE. Le monete sono già state coniate tutte dall'azienda.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MI prendono tutti per matto per me supererà i bictoin come market cap. Dietro a Ripple c'è un'azienda americana che ha stipulato contratti con gruppi bancari e non...dietro ai bitcoin chi c'è? Minatori cinesi principalmente.


Magari fratello rossonero...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vatti informare, non c'è una cosa esatta in quello che hai scritto...a partire dal sistema di mining di Ripple che semplicemente NON ESISTE. Le monete sono già state coniate tutte dall'azienda.



Ma hai letto che ho fatto "un esempio a caso"? A me di Ripple in sé non frega nulla..resta una cryptovaluta e come tale non ha nulla dietro se non la cryptovaluta stessa..
Dimmi cosa può garantire il valore di Ripple nel tempo..Esiste un motivo concreto per cui fra 6 mesi o 1 anno non possa essere rimpiazzata in toto da un altra cryptovaluta migliore che magari oggi nemmeno esiste?

Comunque oh, ribadisco il mio concetto: se uno ci gioca pochi soldi (quindi diciamo un 2% dei propri risparmi) lo trovo anche sensato, è il giochino finanziario del momento e può rende come pochi nel breve..nel medio lungo la possibilità di sapere come va è prossima allo zero quindi è una pura scommessa..se uno ci gioca i risparmi o fette consistenti del suo patrimonio per me sta fuori come un balcone e gioca col fuoco..


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> .....se uno ci gioca i risparmi o fette consistenti del suo patrimonio per me sta fuori come un balcone e gioca col fuoco..


Come scritto prima questo vale per tutto No?
Pensa a chi veramente messo tutti i risparmi in Etruria e con una notte si è visto perso tutto?
Almeno chi scommette sulle cripto sa quello che fa,devi sapere almeno le basi,già solo per comprarle devi studiare un po.
Invece immagina quei poveretti convinti da papà boschi a mettete tutti i risparmi nel bidone della spazzatura,magari prima di concedere un mutuo della casa (e lo fanno in quasi tutte le banche)...
Ci vuole moderazione e prenderlo per quello che é.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> *Come scritto prima questo vale per tutto No?*
> Pensa a chi veramente messo tutti i risparmi in Etruria e con una notte si è visto perso tutto?
> Almeno chi scommette sulle cripto sa quello che fa,devi sapere almeno le basi,già solo per comprarle devi studiare un po.
> Invece immagina quei poveretti convinti da papà boschi a mettete tutti i risparmi nel bidone della spazzatura,magari prima di concedere un mutuo della casa (e lo fanno in quasi tutte le banche)...
> Ci vuole moderazione e prenderlo per quello che é.



Be diciamo che però investire in una azienda o in una materia prima (tipo oro, petrolio, le solite insomma) permette di fare i conti col proprio investimento in maniera un po' più concreta, ci sono dinamiche che possono influenzare quel prodotto o quel mercato note..

Adesso è vero che il mercato delle cryptovalute è un mercato che tira, quindi si ci puoi fare dei soldi, con rendimenti anche altissimi, però rimane un mercato che vive SOLO dei soldi che ci mette la gente..e come detto, se domani si apre una falla in questo sistema i soldi spariranno dalla mattina alla sera perché i più lesti ne usciranno subito e gli altri si troveranno con un pugno di mosche..
Insomma IBM, Apple, ma anche la FORD o qualsiasi altra realtà quotata (come molte startup emergenti) hanno un valore non solo perché c'è chi compra azioni di queste ditte ma perché dietro ci sono brevetti, progetti, beni materiali reali...invece dietro a queste cryptovalute non c'è nulla e questo per me non da garanzie sulla loro stabilità

PS: sia chiaro che posso cannare di brutto, e fra un anno voi sarete alle canarie con lo yacht o a dare una mano a quel poveraccio di Yonghong e io qui a incazzarmi perché non saremo in champions!


----------



## The P (27 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Ma come si fa a pensare di adottare uno strumento così volatile come sistema di pagamento?
> Cioé la quotazione del bitcoin ha un range che varia giornalmente in modo massiccio, il servizio che oggi pago 100€ domani magari ne vale 115 o 92...*
> 
> Prima deve esserci una forma di stabilizzazione sennò è un gioco senza senso..
> ...



Varia proprio perché non è utilizzato come metodo di pagamento, ma è nato per quello eh...

Questa la definizione da Wikipedia:

_Una criptovaluta (o crittovaluta o criptomoneta) è una valuta paritaria, decentralizzata digitale la cui implementazione si basa sui principi della crittografia per convalidare le transazioni e la generazione di moneta in sé. Come ogni valuta digitale, consente di effettuare pagamenti online in maniera sicura_


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Magari fratello rossonero...



Oggi vittoria Milan e Ripple che supera un euro! Si festeggia amico


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oggi vittoria Milan e Ripple che supera un euro! Si festeggia amico



Mutanda croccantissima...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> *Varia proprio perché non è utilizzato come metodo di pagamento*, ma è nato per quello eh...
> 
> Questa la definizione da Wikipedia:
> 
> _Una criptovaluta (o crittovaluta o criptomoneta) è una valuta paritaria, decentralizzata digitale la cui implementazione si basa sui principi della crittografia per convalidare le transazioni e* la generazione di moneta in sé*. Come ogni valuta digitale, consente di effettuare pagamenti online in maniera sicura_



Secondo me qui si fa un po' di confusione perché non si considera cosa è davvero una moneta..
Oggi le cryptovalute non sono monete ma sono semplici beni..pagare in bitcoin o altre monete digitali *oggi* equivale praticamente al baratto..
Infatti se un sito come Amazon o qualunque altro (non parliamo poi dei negozi fisici) decide che non accetta pagamento in cryptovalute tu quei soldi li puoi spendere solo cambiandoli in soldi veri (se trovi chi te li cambia).
E finché c'è questa volatilità ci credo bene che chi fa commercio (non finanza) non li accetti..
Non può certo uno rivedere ogni 6 ore il prezzo dei prodotti ne si può immaginare che chi fa commercio prenda i soldi in cryptovaluta e poi li conservi come investimento..
Poi l'aspetto chiave, finché non vengono riconosciute dagli stati resteranno solo beni spendibili (forse) nel web..
senza contare che poi sono moltissime e magari quelle con cui verranno accettati i pagamenti saranno 3 o 5..

Lo strumento in sé è sicuramente il futuro dei pagamenti (insieme alle blockchain), ma appunto quando sarà regolamentato e accettato da tutti (e molto più sicuro)..per ora è un giochetto finanziario molto speculativo perché non se ne sa il reale valore e non c'è modo di prevederlo..


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me qui si fa un po' di confusione perché non si considera cosa è davvero una moneta..
> Oggi le cryptovalute non sono monete ma sono semplici beni..pagare in bitcoin o altre monete digitali *oggi* equivale praticamente al baratto..
> Infatti se un sito come Amazon o qualunque altro (non parliamo poi dei negozi fisici) decide che non accetta pagamento in cryptovalute tu quei soldi li puoi spendere solo cambiandoli in soldi veri (se trovi chi te li cambia).
> E finché c'è questa volatilità ci credo bene che chi fa commercio (non finanza) non li accetti..
> ...



Concordo con te sul fatto che non possa essere "ad oggi" un vero e proprio sistema di pagamento digitale, anche se è stato pensato come tale.

E' successo per molte innovazioni tecnologiche della storia moderna di nascere con un obiettivo e trasformarsi in qualcos'altro. 

Detto questo, consigli su investimento? 

Convngono sempre i Bitcoin?

Conviene farlo adesso?

Conviene investire una piccola cifra (300-500€)?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Concordo con te sul fatto che non possa essere "ad oggi" un vero e proprio sistema di pagamento digitale, anche se è stato pensato come tale.
> 
> E' successo per molte innovazioni tecnologiche della storia moderna di nascere con un obiettivo e trasformarsi in qualcos'altro.
> 
> ...




L'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare, e lo dico dall'inizio, è l'ultimo che dici:
se ci vuoi investire fai una piccola cifra per te (che possono essere anche 2-3mila euro, dipende dalle tue finanze) e prendila come un'occasione di profitto ad alto rischio..
Bitcoin gli ultimi giorni calati drasticamente, erano un affare 3 mesi fa..ora non mi fiderei e andrei su altro (specie se punti a guadagni nel breve) perché mi pare che stiano tutti cercando il colpaccio e quindi spostando soldi su altre valute..devi indovinare il treno giusto..
Qui vedo alcuni utenti che seguono attentamente e sono andati su Ripple, che in effetti si sta muovendo bene, ma anche lì bisogna capre se il salto grosso è già stato fatto o se c'è ancora margine interessante (loro parlano di previsione di quadruplicare anche rispetto ad oggi l'investimento)..

Dico una fesseria che penso io (quindi quasi sicuro che sbaglio)..il gioco migliore qui per me è prendere ste cryptovalute e scambiarle nel momento giusto coi bitcoin, e accantonare quelli che per me nel lungo periodo restano i principali indiziati a crescere e soprattutto ad essere accettati come metodo di pagamento


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Concordo con te sul fatto che non possa essere "ad oggi" un vero e proprio sistema di pagamento digitale, anche se è stato pensato come tale.
> 
> E' successo per molte innovazioni tecnologiche della storia moderna di nascere con un obiettivo e trasformarsi in qualcos'altro.
> 
> ...



Le domande non sono rivolte a me ma ti rispondo ugualmente...*Investendo in questo settore puoi perdere tutto da un giorno all'altro*, non tanto per motivi di mercato ma per motivi Statali. Ad esempio l'Italia ha appena affossato il mercato online dei liquidi da sigaretta elettronica, potrebbe farlo benissimo anche con le criptovalute. Se se preparato ad affrontare questo rischio, allora fatti un'idea tua e informati online sulla moneta a cui sei più interessato. Io per diversi motivi ho scelto Ripple invece dei Bitcoin, i fatti mi stanno dando ragione ma il futuro non lo sa nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Le domande non sono rivolte a me ma ti rispondo ugualmente...*Investendo in questo settore puoi perdere tutto da un giorno all'altro*, non tanto per motivi di mercato ma per motivi Statali. Ad esempio l'Italia ha appena affossato il mercato online dei liquidi da sigaretta elettronica, potrebbe farlo benissimo anche con le criptovalute. Se se preparato ad affrontare questo rischio, allora fatti un'idea tua e informati online sulla moneta a cui sei più interessato. Io per diversi motivi ho scelto Ripple invece dei Bitcoin, i fatti mi stanno dando ragione ma il futuro non lo sa nessuno.



Una domanda per te, tu dove acquisti cryptovaluta?
Vedo che molti si affidano a siti di forex tipo 24option..te invece cosa usi?


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per te, tu dove acquisti cryptovaluta?
> Vedo che molti si affidano a siti di forex tipo 24option..te invece cosa usi?



lascia perdere qualsiasi broker che offre cfd o opzioni binarie sui bitcoin, compra le monete vere. Io uso Bitstamp che è l'exchange europeo più importante, opera da 2012 ed è uno dei più fidati. L'unico difetto è che ha poche monete, se vuoi poter scegliere tra più criptovalute ti consiglio litebit.eu, anche questo fidatissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> lascia perdere qualsiasi broker che offre cfd o opzioni binarie sui bitcoin, compra le monete vere. Io uso *Bitstamp *che è l'exchange europeo più importante, opera da 2012 ed è uno dei più fidati. L'unico difetto è che ha poche monete, se vuoi poter scegliere tra più criptovalute ti consiglio litebit.eu, anche questo fidatissimo.



Costi?


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Costi?



0.25 per cento. Esempio compri 100 euro di bitcoin, loro si prendono 25 centesimi


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Le domande non sono rivolte a me ma ti rispondo ugualmente...*Investendo in questo settore puoi perdere tutto da un giorno all'altro*, non tanto per motivi di mercato ma per motivi Statali. Ad esempio l'Italia ha appena affossato il mercato online dei liquidi da sigaretta elettronica, potrebbe farlo benissimo anche con le criptovalute. Se se preparato ad affrontare questo rischio, allora fatti un'idea tua e informati online sulla moneta a cui sei più interessato. Io per diversi motivi ho scelto Ripple invece dei Bitcoin, i fatti mi stanno dando ragione ma il futuro non lo sa nessuno.



Vero, prima ero più convinto, adesso non so più. Vorrei giocarci un pò, ma al max con 200-300€ per ora.

PS: La domanda era rivolta a tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 0.25 per cento. Esempio compri 100 euro di bitcoin, loro si prendono 25 centesimi



e gli eventuali prelievi?


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Le domande non sono rivolte a me ma ti rispondo ugualmente...*Investendo in questo settore puoi perdere tutto da un giorno all'altro*, non tanto per motivi di mercato ma per motivi Statali. Ad esempio l'Italia ha appena affossato il mercato online dei liquidi da sigaretta elettronica, potrebbe farlo benissimo anche con le criptovalute. Se se preparato ad affrontare questo rischio, allora fatti un'idea tua e informati online sulla moneta a cui sei più interessato. Io per diversi motivi ho scelto Ripple invece dei Bitcoin, i fatti mi stanno dando ragione ma il futuro non lo sa nessuno.



La domanda era rivolta a tutti 

Concordo con te comunque, molto rischioso ad oggi questo tipo di investimento.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare, e lo dico dall'inizio, è l'ultimo che dici:
> se ci vuoi investire fai una piccola cifra per te (che possono essere anche 2-3mila euro, dipende dalle tue finanze) e prendila come un'occasione di profitto ad alto rischio..
> Bitcoin gli ultimi giorni calati drasticamente, erano un affare 3 mesi fa..ora non mi fiderei e andrei su altro (specie se punti a guadagni nel breve) perché mi pare che stiano tutti cercando il colpaccio e quindi spostando soldi su altre valute..devi indovinare il treno giusto..
> Qui vedo alcuni utenti che seguono attentamente e sono andati su Ripple, che in effetti si sta muovendo bene, ma anche lì bisogna capre se il salto grosso è già stato fatto o se c'è ancora margine interessante (loro parlano di previsione di quadruplicare anche rispetto ad oggi l'investimento)..
> ...



Grazie per i consigli. Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> e gli eventuali prelievi?



90 centesimi ogni bonifico in uscita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 90 centesimi ogni bonifico in uscita.



 Grazie!

Direi molto economici, ultima cosa..la tassa 0,25% che dicevi è solo sul versamento o anche sul deposito?
Cioè mettiamo che uno "gioca" con 500 euro, paga lo 0,25% solo al deposito (quindi 1.25€) o paga ogni tot tempo?

Gentilissimo comunque e in bocca la lupo per il tuo investimento!


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Direi molto economici, ultima cosa..la tassa 0,25% che dicevi è solo sul versamento o anche sul deposito?
> Cioè mettiamo che uno "gioca" con 500 euro, paga lo 0,25% solo al deposito (quindi 1.25€) o paga ogni tot tempo?
> ...



Allora faccio chiarezza...tu depositi su bitstamp tramite bonifico (zero commissioni per bitstamp ma la banca ti farà pagare qualcosa). Una volta arrivati i soldi (1-3 giorni di solito) tu hai un conto in euro su Bitstamp. A quel punto decidi quale valuta comprare con i tuoi euro. Mettiamo caso che vuoi comprare Bitcoin (btc). Vai all'intero del sito sulla coppia Btc/eur e clicchi su BUY. In questo momento BItstamp si prende lo 0.25 per cento. Quando rivenderai andrai sempre su btc/eur e cliccherai su SELL. Ora qui sinceramente non so se ti fanno pagare lo 0.25 per cento o niente, ancora non ho mai venduto mezzo Ripple  (per me sì ma non ne sono sicuro). Adesso visto che hai scambiato i tuoi bitcoin con gli euro, sul conto hai gli euro, quindi puoi fare un bonifico di ritorno verso la tua banca (costo 0.90).


----------



## joker07 (28 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> lascia perdere qualsiasi broker che offre cfd o opzioni binarie sui bitcoin, compra le monete vere. Io uso Bitstamp che è l'exchange europeo più importante, opera da 2012 ed è uno dei più fidati. L'unico difetto è che ha poche monete, se vuoi poter scegliere tra più criptovalute ti consiglio litebit.eu, anche questo fidatissimo.


Io mi sono iscritto a bitstamp, ma mi chiede di verificare l'account, devo inviargli dei documenti da quel che ho capito (mastico poco l'inglese), ma esattamente cosa bisogna inviare?


----------



## Albijol (29 Dicembre 2017)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono iscritto a bitstamp, ma mi chiede di verificare l'account, devo inviargli dei documenti da quel che ho capito (mastico poco l'inglese), ma esattamente cosa bisogna inviare?



Devi inviargli le foto intere fronte e retro di due documenti. Uno deve essere o la patente o la carta d identità, l'altro deve essere un documento che attesta la tua residenza...tipo una bolletta a nome tuo.

Aggiungo che se hai fretta di comprare Bitstamp potrebbe non essere la scelta migliore perché purtroppo i tempi di attesta per la verifica sono diventati anche di un mese (fino a ottobre in 24 ore sbrigavano la pratica). Quindi proverei Litebit.eu che essendo più piccolo fa prima con le verifiche.


----------



## joker07 (29 Dicembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Devi inviargli le foto intere fronte e retro di due documenti. Uno deve essere o la patente o la carta d identità, l'altro deve essere un documento che attesta la tua residenza...tipo una bolletta a nome tuo.
> 
> Aggiungo che se hai fretta di comprare Bitstamp potrebbe non essere la scelta migliore perché purtroppo i tempi di attesta per la verifica sono diventati anche di un mese (fino a ottobre in 24 ore sbrigavano la pratica). Quindi proverei Litebit.eu che essendo più piccolo fa prima con le verifiche.


Purtroppo litebit.eu, siccome ha avuto un boom di iscrizioni, non permette di iscriversi al momento.


----------



## Albijol (29 Dicembre 2017)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo litebit.eu, siccome ha avuto un boom di iscrizioni, non permette di iscriversi al momento.



ah cacchio non lo sapevo


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2017)

Intanto RIpple stamattina è arrivata alla strabiliante quotazione di 2 euro, superando come market cap (per i neofiti: prezzo unitario x numero di monete in circolazione) Ethereum. Ripple ha messo la freccia, Bitcoin è nel mirino


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2018)

Quei cani della Visa mi hanno bloccato dal 1 gennaio tutti i circuiti per pagare con carta di credito prepagata in BitCoin. 

La controffensiva delle lobby è partita.


----------



## juventino (8 Gennaio 2018)

Finché si investe qualche cifra piccolina per tirarsi su qualche soldino va bene, ma di fatto per fare il jackpot vero dovevi prendere il bitcoin anni fa. Ormai è già tardi.


----------



## Albijol (8 Gennaio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Finché si investe qualche cifra piccolina per tirarsi su qualche soldino va bene, ma di fatto per fare il jackpot vero dovevi prendere il bitcoin anni fa. Ormai è già tardi.



ce ne sono centinaia di criptovalute, per i bitcoin FORSE è tardi, ma se abilitano il Lightining Network potrebbe fare ancora rendimenti a due zeri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa è una delle bolle più clamorose che ho mai visto...
> Adesso che se ne parla di continuo stanno tutti fiondandosi il che nel breve farà schizzare ancora il valore...ma la verità è che i bitcoins erano e restano una moneta virtuale che può di colpo perdere enorme valore..
> 
> Ci sarà chi ci perde la casa, garantito



Oggi per caso sono passato su un sito di cryptovalute e mi è tornata in mente sta discussione..

Come da previsione la bolla è scoppiata e i bitcoin da quella discussione sono passati da oltre 20mila a poco più di 5000 euro..
La stessa Ripple che mentre discutevamo correva verso i 3 euro adesso vale la bellezza di 25 centesimi cioé significa che qualche fessacchiotto entrato tardi se ci ha messo 1000euro se ne ritrova oggi meno di 100...

PS: mai vista una bolla simile per intensità e tempi..di sicuro qui il web ha permesso una crescita esponenziale del fenomeno..
Beati quelli che sono fuggiti col bottino


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi per caso sono passato su un sito di cryptovalute e mi è tornata in mente sta discussione..
> 
> Come da previsione la bolla è scoppiata e i bitcoin da quella discussione sono passati da oltre 20mila a poco più di 5000 euro..
> La stessa Ripple che mentre discutevamo correva verso i 3 euro adesso vale la bellezza di 25 centesimi cioé significa che qualche fessacchiotto entrato tardi se ci ha messo 1000euro se ne ritrova oggi meno di 100...
> ...



Beh ma si sapeva sarebbe finita così. 
Anche solo per il fatto che è una valuta di fatto astratta. 
Poi non so voi, ma io mai avrei accettato un pagamento in bitcoin, e come me penso anche parecchi altri esercenti.


----------



## sacchino (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi per caso sono passato su un sito di cryptovalute e mi è tornata in mente sta discussione..
> 
> Come da previsione la bolla è scoppiata e i bitcoin da quella discussione sono passati da oltre 20mila a poco più di 5000 euro..
> La stessa Ripple che mentre discutevamo correva verso i 3 euro adesso vale la bellezza di 25 centesimi cioé significa che qualche fessacchiotto entrato tardi se ci ha messo 1000euro se ne ritrova oggi meno di 100...
> ...



Prima regola della finanza: quello di cui i media parlano non è mai da comprare.


----------



## sbrodola (8 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi per caso sono passato su un sito di cryptovalute e mi è tornata in mente sta discussione..
> 
> Come da previsione la bolla è scoppiata e i bitcoin da quella discussione sono passati da oltre 20mila a poco più di 5000 euro..
> La stessa Ripple che mentre discutevamo correva verso i 3 euro adesso vale la bellezza di 25 centesimi cioé significa che qualche fessacchiotto entrato tardi se ci ha messo 1000euro se ne ritrova oggi meno di 100...
> ...



OK, c'è stato un down del 70%, ma se avessi acquistato 1 anno fa esatto saresti comunque a +40%. 
Giugno 2011 fece -94%, Gennaio 2012 -49%, Aprile 2013 -83%, Novembre 2013 -87% e tornò all' all time high del 2013 solo nel 2017. Credo sia presto per parlare di bolla scoppiata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> OK, c'è stato un down del 70%, ma se avessi acquistato 1 anno fa esatto saresti comunque a +40%.
> Giugno 2011 fece -94%, Gennaio 2012 -49%, Aprile 2013 -83%, Novembre 2013 -87% e tornò all' all time high del 2013 solo nel 2017. Credo sia presto per parlare di bolla scoppiata.



Io non parlo di chi si è mosso per tempo..parlo di chi pensava di farsi ricco in 5 minuti ed è entrato a fine anno seguendo la moda del momento..
Dubito che chi ha preso Bitcoin sopra i 12mila o Ripple sopra i 2 euro vedranno profitti consistenti e in tempi brevi (per me non li vedranno proprio)..


----------



## sbrodola (11 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non parlo di chi si è mosso per tempo..parlo di chi pensava di farsi ricco in 5 minuti ed è entrato a fine anno seguendo la moda del momento..
> Dubito che chi ha preso Bitcoin sopra i 12mila o Ripple sopra i 2 euro vedranno profitti consistenti e in tempi brevi (per me non li vedranno proprio)..



Ah certo, chi pensa di fare soldi in 5 minuti in genere si fa male con qualsiasi investimento, poi con le criptovalute ancora di più che sono un mercato iper volatile e ancora manipolato. Io ovviamente sono entrato sopra i 12K$


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Settembre 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ah certo, chi pensa di fare soldi in 5 minuti in genere si fa male con qualsiasi investimento, poi con le criptovalute ancora di più che sono un mercato iper volatile e ancora manipolato. Io ovviamente sono entrato sopra i 12K$



Allora mi spiace per te 

Scherzi a parte, io avevo avuto una mezza idea di buttarci mille euro tanto per fare..ma alla fine ho desistito..troppo slegato dalla realtà sto mercato..non mi piace


----------



## pazzomania (11 Febbraio 2021)

Riuppo questo topic dopo anni ( si può [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] in questo caso? )

In questi giorni Bitcoin sta sfiorando i 50k dollari.
Pazzesco.

Io son sempre dell' idea che un giorno in tantissimi perderanno tutto l' investito e pochissimi saranno diventati milionari, in percentuale.

Confesso che però ogni tanto mi viene la tentazione di lucrare su tutte ste criptomonete.

Voi che ne pensate? Io son pieno di dubbi.

Siccome la gallina dalle uova d'oro non esiste e cosi nemneno i soldi facili, mi pare più gambling che altro, ma questo non vuol dire che non ci si possa guadagnare.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic dopo anni ( si può [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] in questo caso? )
> 
> In questi giorni Bitcoin sta sfiorando i 50k dollari.
> Pazzesco.
> ...



Premetto che non me ne intendo, almeno finanziariamente.

Tendenzialmente, quando una cosa diventa di pubblico dominio, significa che il momento buono è già andato. Comunque ho capito che ha una volatilità enorme. Poi fai te. Nessuno regala niente, se stavo dietro a tutte le chiapparelle che ti proprinano a quest'ora c'avevo più soldi di Donnaroomma.

PS

Che c'è, vuoi approfittare del momento di confusione da pandemia per trovare l'occasione della vita, eh?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic dopo anni ( si può [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] in questo caso? )
> 
> In questi giorni Bitcoin sta sfiorando i 50k dollari.
> Pazzesco.
> ...



Segui la regola prima di Warren Buffet: mai investire in cose che non capisci o non conosci bene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic dopo anni ( si può [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] in questo caso? )
> 
> In questi giorni Bitcoin sta sfiorando i 50k dollari.
> Pazzesco.
> ...



Io questo mese ho raddoppiato tutti i soldi che avevo investito nel mercato cripto.
Ancora qualche mese così e potrò vivere di rendita!


----------



## earl22 (11 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic dopo anni ( si può [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] in questo caso? )
> 
> In questi giorni Bitcoin sta sfiorando i 50k dollari.
> Pazzesco.
> ...



seguo da un paio di anni le crypto e personalmente in questo momento ti consiglio di stare fermo . 
circa un anno e mezzo fa btc costava 3.5k e tutte le altre coin avevano perso il 90% circa rispetto al loro massimo precedente.
entrando adesso rischi di farti male, se proprio ti interessa l'argomento inizia ad osservare e se casomai ci sarà un crollo del mercato in futuro (è già successo un paio di volte che btc raggiunge picchi alti per poi perdere abbastanza) allora li' puo' essere il momento buono per entrare.
Una cosa simpatica che ho notato è che alcuni amici che conoscevano questo mio hobby, in questo anno e mezzo in cui le crypto "dormivano" se ne sono fregati altamente, ora che btc è ai massimi vogliono tutti comprare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riuppo questo topic dopo anni ( si può [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] in questo caso? )
> 
> In questi giorni Bitcoin sta sfiorando i 50k dollari.
> Pazzesco.
> ...



bè una persona estremamente intelligente, nel lontano 2013, quando i bitcoin erano a 300 dollari mi scrisse questa email (aggiorno solo il valore della massa monetaria mondiale in circolazione passata da circa 80$ triliardi a $90 triliardi. 

Nel mondo vi sono circa $90triliardi di denaro contante o similare (Broad Money) in circolazione. Ora sappiamo che i bitcoin sono 21 milioni, numero massimo "minabile". 

Che % di transazioni pensiamo che il bitcoin potrà sostituire in futuro? 

assumiamo 5%: 5% di 90.000 miliardi di dollari sono 4,500 miliardi di dollari. 4,500,000 milioni (massa monetaria) / 21 milioni (numero bitcoin) = 214.285$ come valore del Bitcoin 

Assumiamo 2.5% e dimezzi il valore a circa 112.000$ e così via. 

Ora, quante sono ad oggi le transazioni in bitcoin? un numero infinitesimale. Quel 5% diventerà realtà? per le piccole transazioni impossibile, visto che il costo di una transazione in bitcoin è 0,60 centesimi circa e in crescita. 

Inoltre, i bitcoin sono sì finiti, ma sono una tecnologia blockchain. Che succede quando la tecnologia diventerà obsoleta? sarà come avere un video registratore VHS nell'era del cloud. 

insomma, una risposta non c'è. Io avevo comprato 4 bitcoin a 300 dollari in quel lontano 2013, ma rivenduti a poco più di 2,000$. Insomma non ci avevo creduto


----------



## Tobi (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ha un trend fortemente rialzista. Con ogni probabilità supererà i 100k entro quest anno


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Continuo a reputare ste criptovalute pura spazzatura speculativa; il fatto che qualcuno le consideri una moneta, quando sono a tutti gli effetti un bene (e privo da valore intrinseco), dice tutto...

il loro valore dipende esclusivamente dal valore che la gente gli da..se domani per ipotesi a nessuno importasse nulla del bitcoin, il suo valore scenderebbe a zero perché sono il nulla


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Premetto che non me ne intendo, almeno finanziariamente.
> 
> Che c'è, vuoi approfittare del momento di confusione da pandemia per trovare l'occasione della vita, eh?



Guarda Gabri, tu non puoi immaginare le occasioni della mia vita che ho avuto per sistemarmi da milionario.
So che siamo su internet e potrei raccontarti anche che gli asini che volano, ma credimi, mai inventato mezza sillaba solo perchè mascherato da un nickname.

Comunque, se ti puo' interessare ti racconto:

Ero una specie di "bimbo prodigio" ( di sto c...zo però) , a 15 anni ( nel 2002) veniva gente a pagarmi per fare semplicissimi siti in HTML e PHP, ovviamente svendevo il mio lavoro, ma a me sembravano tantissimi soldi, ma non lo erano affatto.
Pochi erano in grado di creare siti dalle mie parti e io ero uno dei pochi che masticava benissimo di computer ecc.
Calcola che non sapevo come giustificare i soldini a mia mamma, immagina cosa pensava quando le dicevo che venivano "da internet".
Purtroppo ci ho fatto pochissimi soldi, ero "piccolo" e poco sgamato.

2003/2004 - epoca dei *DIALER* - quei programmini dove col 56 k ti connettevi a robe tipo 3 € al minuto ( è stata l' unica gallina dalle uova d' oro mai vista in vita mia) - in modo legale, moralmente meno bello

Avevo vari siti con un amico di 19 anni, dove facevamo 20.000 visite al giorno ( all' epoca tantissime), abbiamo iniziato a mettere questi DIALER sui nostri siti, guadagni pesanti peccato che dopo pochi mesi diventarono illegali, quindi smettemmo ovviamente.
Ma ho conosciuto gente, personalmente, sbarbatelli senza ne arte ne parte all' epoca, che oggi girano con la Ferrari ( ai tempi avevano siti da 30.000 mila visite uniche giornaliere), hanno FATTO MILIONI.
So nomi, cognomi e siti web ( ancora attivi), ma lasciamo perdere.
Morale della favola, fossi stato meno verginello e fossi entrato in questo mercato anche solo 1 anno prima, sarei oggi al 100% milionario, ma davvero al 100%, non è una boutade.

Poi arriviamo ai tempi più recenti, non ricordo che anno fosse, penso una decina di anni fa circa, sempre questo mio amico mi propose di acquistare degli "apparecchietti" del costo unitario di circa 250 € per minare Bitcoin.
Essendo io un conservatore del ca... e non amante dei cambiamenti ovviamente non ci detti troppo peso e dopo un po' di insistenza sua gli dissi che mi sembrava una cacata di idea, non ci credevo.
Oggi sarei sicuramente ricco sfondato.

Dopo questo racconto, vieni a spostarmi lo sgabello? il cappio al collo l' ho già legato io


----------



## kYMERA (12 Febbraio 2021)

Quando oramai se ne parla in tutti i forum e chat capisci che è ora di uscire per poi rientrare quando tutti, Gasparri compreso, saranno contenti del valore che è sceso.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quando oramai se ne parla in tutti i forum e chat capisci che è ora di uscire per poi rientrare quando tutti, Gasparri compreso, saranno contenti del valore che è sceso.



Stesso mio ragionamento, quando tutti ne parlano stanno facendo entrare i polli nelle gabbie.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda Gabri, tu non puoi immaginare le occasioni della mia vita che ho avuto per sistemarmi da milionario.
> So che siamo su internet e potrei raccontarti anche che gli asini che volano, ma credimi, mai inventato mezza sillaba solo perchè mascherato da un nickname.
> 
> Comunque, se ti puo' interessare ti racconto:
> ...



Ti credo, perché di occasioni ne ho buttate via anch'io. Ma non si può avere la palla di vetro.

Per ogni persona che perde un'occasione, ne esiste una che insegue il sogno e si rovina.

Ti potrei citare la storia del "terzo padre" della Apple (si, perché erano tre in realtà), che si ritirò mentre l'azienda stava nascendo, reputando la cosa molto rischiosa. Gli altri due, Wozniak (che nessuno conosce) ma soprattutto Jobs sono diventati ultramilionari.

Semplicemente non se la sentì di avventurarsi, non era uno che poteva permettersi il lusso di perdere tutto. Giustificò la cosa senza nemmeno troppo rammarico, al momento sembrò la decisione migliore.

Datti pace. Coltiva il tuo animo piuttosto che i soldi, guarda come ci siamo ridotti a livello umano nell'inseguire il guadagno.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti credo, perché di occasioni ne ho buttate via anch'io. Ma non si può avere la palla di vetro.
> 
> Per ogni persona che perde un'occasione, ne esiste una che insegue il sogno e si rovina.
> 
> ...



Eh, c' hai ragione.

Ogni tanto, penso che anche se fossi ricchissimo sfondato non cambierei comunque più di tanto.

*Son solo soldi*, l' importante è avere una vita dignitosa ed avere una certa serenità e consapevolezza interiore.


----------



## Devil man (12 Febbraio 2021)

per me farà la fine dei famosi tulipani, se ne avete non fate gli ingordi


----------



## Manue (12 Febbraio 2021)

E' difficile fare ogni previsione sinceramente, 
anni fa si diceva che fosse una bolla, in realtà la bolla è sempre più gonfia.

C'è tanta volatilità, ma il trend di un periodo è sempre positivo...

Non so quale sarà il futuro, 
so solo che il consiglio di esperti è di investire in Crypo 1/10 del proprio ptf...

quindi, tradotto, 
comprare 1 btc a 40.000 euro, se si ha un ptf di 400.000 euro... e cosi via..

il consiglio che posso dare è di buttarsi su qualche etf che segue l'indice btc, 
ci si può entrare anche con piccolissime somme, e verificare come va...

bolla? roba per ricchi?
non so ragazzi, io ho amici che ci hanno messo pochi soldi ed oggi potrebbero estinguersi il mutuo, 
e non sono assolutamente ricchi, ci hanno solamente creduto.


Ci sono altre cypto, 
un paio di settimane fa stavo cercando il modo di entrare su Dogecoin, 
beh il treno è passato...
in queste due settimane, anche grazie a Musk, il valore è salito non poco.


----------



## diavolo (12 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stesso mio ragionamento, quando tutti ne parlano stanno facendo entrare i polli nelle gabbie.



Questi discorsi li facevano anche quando BTC stava a 7000 dollari.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Fortuna "Bitcoin bene rifugio" cit.

Ormai segue gli indici azionari parrebbe.

Qui se Elon Musk non usa Twitter per pompare il mondo crypto... tanti si mangeranno le mani per non aver venduto in tempo


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuo a reputare ste criptovalute pura spazzatura speculativa; il fatto che qualcuno le consideri una moneta, quando sono a tutti gli effetti un bene (e privo da valore intrinseco), dice tutto...
> 
> *il loro valore dipende esclusivamente dal valore che la gente gli da..se domani per ipotesi a nessuno importasse nulla del bitcoin, il suo valore scenderebbe a zero perché sono il nulla*


Guarda che quello evidenziato vale per qualsiasi cosa: l’oro che valore ha in sé? O i diamanti? Nessuno, sono le persone che glielo attribuiscono.

Non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, ma i discorsi che le crypto sono spazzatura e altri giudizi simili li sento da quando era a 10/100 dollari, ovvero 10 anni fa. Nel mentre però chi ci ha investito (purtroppo non io, non ci ho creduto abbastanza) ha fatto letteralmente i milioni. Sono opportunità che vanno colte, ed è più facile quando si ha la possibilità di buttare 1.000 euro o più, sapendo che se va bene si diventa ricchi, altrimenti si perde tutto l’investimento.
Giusto per dire 2 nomi, i gemelli Winklevoss (per chi non sa chi sono, sono i veri inventori di Facebook), con l’indennizzo che hanno ottenuto da Zuckerberg, l’hanno investito nei Bitcoin (creando un exchange) diventando miliardari.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda che quello evidenziato vale per qualsiasi cosa: l’oro che valore ha in sé? O i diamanti? Nessuno, sono le persone che glielo attribuiscono.
> 
> Non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, ma i discorsi che le crypto sono spazzatura e altri giudizi simili li sento da quando era a 10/100 dollari, ovvero 10 anni fa. Nel mentre però chi ci ha investito (purtroppo non io, non ci ho creduto abbastanza) ha fatto letteralmente i milioni. Sono opportunità che vanno colte, ed è più facile quando si ha la possibilità di buttare 1.000 euro o più, sapendo che se va bene si diventa ricchi, altrimenti si perde tutto l’investimento.
> Giusto per dire 2 nomi, i gemelli Winklevoss (per chi non sa chi sono, sono i veri inventori di Facebook), con l’indennizzo che hanno ottenuto da Zuckerberg, l’hanno investito nei Bitcoin (creando un exchange) diventando miliardari.


Pochissimi hanno fatto milioni.

Qualunque persona normale, quindi il 99 % delle persone, appena è passato da 1 dollaro a 10 dollari, ha venduto.

E comunque quel tempo è passato, non ritornerà.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pochissimi hanno fatto milioni.
> 
> Qualunque persona normale, quindi il 99 % delle persone, appena è passato da 1 dollaro a 10 dollari, ha venduto.
> 
> E comunque quel tempo è passato, non ritornerà.


Verosimile la prima parte, ma “bastava” investire 10.000 euro circa 4 anni fa per trovarsi oggi con 100.000 euro. Non si diventava milionari, ma sicuramente un aiuto importante nella vita si otteneva.

Sulla seconda parte, chi vivrà vedrà: magari tra 5 anni un Bitcoin varrà 1.000.000 e acquistato oggi con i prezzi intorno a 30.000 sembrerà un affare ghiotto. Oppure varrà 100 dollari e si avrà perso praticamente tutto. Ripeto, quando era 100/1.000 dollari leggevo di bolla: peccato che poi è arrivato a fare 500/50 volte tale valore.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Maggio 2022)

Avanti Savoia, infiliamoci tutti nel mondo delle crypto, nel metaverso e tutte le putxanate che la società ci propone per lucrare senza muovere un dito.... poi scopriamo che non abbiamo i cereali per fare il pane, che le materie prime se le sono ciucciate altre potenze e che nessuno è più capace di fare un razzo di lavoro perchè tutti pensiamo di poter guadagnare facendo lavorare i soldi. Davvero delirante sta diventando questo mondo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda che quello evidenziato vale per qualsiasi cosa: l’oro che valore ha in sé? O i diamanti? Nessuno, sono le persone che glielo attribuiscono.
> 
> Non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, ma i discorsi che le crypto sono spazzatura e altri giudizi simili li sento da quando era a 10/100 dollari, ovvero 10 anni fa. Nel mentre però chi ci ha investito (purtroppo non io, non ci ho creduto abbastanza) ha fatto letteralmente i milioni. Sono opportunità che vanno colte, ed è più facile quando si ha la possibilità di buttare 1.000 euro o più, sapendo che se va bene si diventa ricchi, altrimenti si perde tutto l’investimento.
> Giusto per dire 2 nomi, i gemelli Winklevoss (per chi non sa chi sono, sono i veri inventori di Facebook), con l’indennizzo che hanno ottenuto da Zuckerberg, l’hanno investito nei Bitcoin (creando un exchange) diventando miliardari.


pero l'oro un minimo di mercato l'avra perche ha utilità industriale


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Verosimile la prima parte, ma “bastava” investire 10.000 euro circa 4 anni fa per trovarsi oggi con 100.000 euro. Non si diventava milionari, ma sicuramente un aiuto importante nella vita si otteneva.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte, chi vivrà vedrà: magari tra 5 anni un Bitcoin varrà 1.000.000 e acquistato oggi con i prezzi intorno a 30.000 sembrerà un affare ghiotto. Oppure varrà 100 dollari e si avrà perso praticamente tutto. Ripeto, quando era 100/1.000 dollari leggevo di bolla: peccato che poi è arrivato a fare 500/50 volte tale valore.


per chi 100 000 euro sono un aiuto importante significa che 10 000 euro "so soldi" come direbbe maccio capatonda, quindi uno in quella situazione non è portato a giocarseli con spensieratezza in bitcoin


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Avanti Savoia, infiliamoci tutti nel mondo delle crypto, nel metaverso e tutte le putxanate che la società ci propone per lucrare senza muovere un dito.... poi scopriamo che non abbiamo i cereali per fare il pane, che le materie prime se le sono ciucciate altre potenze e che nessuno è più capace di fare un razzo di lavoro perchè tutti pensiamo di poter guadagnare facendo lavorare i soldi. Davvero delirante sta diventando questo mondo.


Fammi indovinare, sei nato prima degli anni 80, vero? 


Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero l'oro un minimo di mercato l'avra perche ha utilità industriale


Va bene, ma il discorso di fondo è che è considerato prezioso e vale molto non per la sua estrema utilità ma perchè le persone gli assegnano un valore alto.


Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per chi 100 000 euro sono un aiuto importante significa che 10 000 euro "so soldi" come direbbe maccio capatonda, quindi uno in quella situazione non è portato a giocarseli con spensieratezza in bitcoin


Si certo, infatti avere la possibilità di investire diverse migliaia di euro in diversi progetti permette di avere maggiori probabilità di indovinare quello giusto. Se una persona non si può permettere di poter rischiare 1.000 euro o meno, mi dispiace, ma non potrà mai dare una svolta molto significativa alle proprie finanze.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Maggio 2022)

Io qualche settimana ho comprato 200euro di shiba inu per gioco e ho già perso 50 euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Io qualche settimana ho comprato 200euro di shiba inu per gioco e ho già perso 50 euro


Si ma anche te, le shitcoin non vanno mai comprate. 
scrivi qui che ti aiutiamo.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma anche te, le shitcoin non vanno mai comprate.
> scrivi qui che ti aiutiamo.


Se avete qualche info ben accette. Ma ci credo poco ormai. Nel 2014 avevo la possibilità di investire in btn ma non lo fatto mannaggia a me.


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se avete qualche info ben accette.


Finiamo di lavare lo yacht che abbiamo ormeggiato al porto vicino al resort che abbiamo acquistato qui a Montecarlo e ti diamo un paio di dritte…


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se avete qualche info ben accette. Ma ci credo poco ormai. Nel 2014 avevo la possibilità di investire in btn ma non lo fatto mannaggia a me.



bè nessuno sa come andranno i prezzi, ma se non segui il tutto e vuoi rimanere su crypto meno volatili devi stare su Bitcoin ed Ethereum.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Guarda che quello evidenziato vale per qualsiasi cosa: l’oro che valore ha in sé? O i diamanti? Nessuno, sono le persone che glielo attribuiscono.
> 
> Non voglio fare la morale a nessuno, ma i discorsi che le crypto sono spazzatura e altri giudizi simili li sento da quando era a 10/100 dollari, ovvero 10 anni fa. Nel mentre però chi ci ha investito (purtroppo non io, non ci ho creduto abbastanza) ha fatto letteralmente i milioni. Sono opportunità che vanno colte, ed è più facile quando si ha la possibilità di buttare 1.000 euro o più, sapendo che se va bene si diventa ricchi, altrimenti si perde tutto l’investimento.
> Giusto per dire 2 nomi, i gemelli Winklevoss (per chi non sa chi sono, sono i veri inventori di Facebook), con l’indennizzo che hanno ottenuto da Zuckerberg, l’hanno investito nei Bitcoin (creando un exchange) diventando miliardari.


L'oro è un bene rifugio dai tempi dei faraoni..e infatti guarda caso scoppia la guerra e il prezzo si impenna al contrario dei bitcoin
Poi ci sono cose il cui valore è dettato dalla propria utilità, tipo materie prime etc..

Il bitcoin è il nulla.. È aria fritta che vive su se stesso.. Ma non serve a nulla e se domani sparisse non cambierebbe nulla nel mondo..

Per quello dico che è un bene inutile.. Poi certo qualcuno c'ha fatto soldi, ma pensa a quelli che a novembre hanno comprato bitcoin a 60mila euro spinti dai guru di YT che "obbiettivo superare 100.000 entro un mese" e adesso hanno perso il 50% dell'investimento invece..
Chi è entrato subito ha fatto soldi veri.. Per il resto buttarci 1000 euro adesso per sperare tra 2 anni di averne magari 3000 non è che mi faccia sta differenza.. Ma non ci metterei mai 5-10 mila euro per farci guadagni più Seri col rischio di perderli


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma anche te, le shitcoin non vanno mai comprate.
> scrivi qui che ti aiutiamo.


Tu lollo nei primi topic di guerra hai scritto con tono solenne "ragazzi, se volete un consiglio comprate bitcoin" a protezione


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2022)

Comprato BTC e Qualche ALT Coin (ETH, RIPPLE, Stellar..) nel 2017, fatto qualche soldo effettivamente (non sono diventato ricco però) grazie al fatto di vendere sempre una quota quando i prezzi schizzavano in alto, ma ormai sto rivendendo tutto.

Anche io ero convinto che con la guerra sarebbero saliti molto grazie ai versamenti Russi e invece nisba


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Comprato BTC e Qualche ALT Coin (ETH, RIPPLE, Stellar..) nel 2017, fatto qualche soldo effettivamente (non sono diventato ricco però) grazie al fatto di vendere sempre una quota quando i prezzi schizzavano in alto, ma ormai sto rivendendo tutto.
> 
> Anche io ero convinto che con la guerra sarebbero saliti molto grazie ai versamenti Russi e invece nisba


Se ho imparato una cosa, dai Lego ( si, le costruzioni, si è guadagnato tanto trafficandoli, per 3-4 anni) ai titoli azionari, ai bitcoin, quando ne parlano sui giornali è tempo di incassare e di scappare col malloppo.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ho imparato una cosa, dai Lego ( si, le costruzioni, si è guadagnato tanto trafficandoli, per 3-4 anni) ai titoli azionari, ai bitcoin, quando ne parlano sui giornali è tempo di incassare e di scappare col malloppo.


beh, sfruttare l'onda mediatica sicuramente.. e poi uscire prima della bolla.

Certo, in futuro mi vorrei mettere a fare qualche giochino di trading con Lego, Orologi e Sneakers per divertimento


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> beh, sfruttare l'onda mediatica sicuramente.. e poi uscire prima della bolla.
> 
> Certo, in futuro mi vorrei mettere a fare qualche giochino di trading con Lego, Orologi e Sneakers per divertimento


Secondo me per i Lego è tardi.

Un po' di anni fa, con un amico, ci facevamo anche 300 km in un giorno, andavamo nei paesini più sperduti nei negozi di giocattoli o edicole, andavamo alla ricerca di Lego vecchi e fuori produzione, tornavamo sempre col baule pieno.
Trovavi scatole a 30-40 € che rivendevi in un attimo a 80/90.
Una volta uno pagato 140 € e rivenduto a 400 € poche settimane dopo.

Io non ci ero dentro chissà quanto, ma il mio socio avrà a casa ancora 20.000/30.000 euro di Lego fuori produzione.
Il problema è che quando i giornali hanno iniziato a parlarne...il mercato si è abbassato di tantissimo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Fammi indovinare, sei nato prima degli anni 80, vero?


Mi spiace deludere le tue previsioni ma fortunatamente per me sono più giovane... non sei il primo che mi rivolge questa osservazione, diversi miei amici lo fanno. La mia riflessione rasenta la banalità, pura logica, ma di logico non è rimasto molto e non mi stupisce che le nuove generazioni ragionino in un determinato modo, è quello che sono stati indirizzati a fare, spesso con la convinzione di utilizzare strumenti non convenzionali di guadagno che i più non comprendono o lo fanno troppo tardi, una retorica che va avanti da decenni confezionata di volta in volta in base alle novità del momento... il tempo cmq è galantuomo, i conti si fanno alla fine e visto l'andazzo sono abbastanza certo che siamo rovinati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu lollo nei primi topic di guerra hai scritto con tono solenne "ragazzi, se volete un consiglio comprate bitcoin" a protezione


BTC è un bene a lungo termine. Tutti i detentori dovrebbero holdare e non star lì a guardare il +2.5 giornaliero.

comunque no non ho detto quello ma ho detto che tantissimi oligarchi russi hanno convertito in BTC milioni di dollari per spostarli su wallet proprietari. È completamente un altra cosa


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> BTC è un bene a lungo termine. Tutti i detentori dovrebbero holdare e non star lì a guardare il +2.5 giornaliero.
> 
> comunque no non ho detto quello ma ho detto che tantissimi oligarchi russi hanno convertito in BTC milioni di dollari per spostarli su wallet proprietari. È completamente un altra cosa



A me sembrava fossi tu ad aver detto che per la prima volta nella storia, non era l' oro ad essere il bene rifugio ma il bitcoin.
Cosa ampiamente ormai smentita dai fatti.
Un bene rifugio sale quando tutto il resto crolla, invece bc sembra ormai seguire il nasdaq più che l'oro

Ricorderò male, ma poco importa, spero solo tu non ci abbia messo sopra più di 10/15 mila euri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me sembrava fossi tu ad aver detto che per la prima volta nella storia, non era l' oro ad essere il bene rifugio ma il bitcoin.
> Cosa ampiamente ormai smentita dai fatti.
> Un bene rifugio sale quando tutto il resto crolla, invece bc sembra ormai seguire il nasdaq più che l'oro
> 
> Ricorderò male, ma poco importa, spero solo tu non ci abbia messo sopra più di 10/15 mila euri.


Si quello l ho detto io, ma era legato al discorso sopra. Gli oligarchi passavano i BTC perché non potevano portare fuori dalla Russia gli altri beni rifugio come l oro.
Era così il discorso.

Sono nel mondo crypto dagli albori e anche io come il 99% delle persone non ci ho mai creduto così infondo per rischiare cifre grosse che non avevo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me sembrava fossi tu ad aver detto che per la prima volta nella storia, non era l' oro ad essere il bene rifugio ma il bitcoin.
> Cosa ampiamente ormai smentita dai fatti.
> Un bene rifugio sale quando tutto il resto crolla, invece bc sembra ormai seguire il nasdaq più che l'oro
> 
> Ricorderò male, ma poco importa, spero solo tu non ci abbia messo sopra più di 10/15 mila euri.


Ma quale bene rifugio che se va via la corrente sparisce tutta sta fuffa crypto..
E quelli che stanno facendo incetta di nft... Mamma mia il 90% di questi si ritroverà con una marea di disegni inutili strapagati..


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si quello l ho detto io, ma era legato al discorso sopra. Gli oligarchi passavano i BTC perché non potevano portare fuori dalla Russia gli altri beni rifugio come l oro.
> Era così il discorso.
> 
> Sono nel mondo crypto dagli albori e anche io come il 99% delle persone non ci ho mai creduto così infondo per rischiare cifre grosse che non avevo.



Se sei dentro dagli albori, hai comunque guadagnato migliaia di euro, anche avessi messo su Bitcoin solo 50 euro.

Non male!


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bene rifugio che se va via la corrente sparisce tutta sta fuffa crypto..
> E quelli che stanno facendo incetta di nft... Mamma mia il 90% di questi si ritroverà con una marea di disegni inutili strapagati..



Però non sono fungibili


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quale bene rifugio che se va via la corrente sparisce tutta sta fuffa crypto..
> E quelli che stanno facendo incetta di nft... Mamma mia il 90% di questi si ritroverà con una marea di disegni inutili strapagati..



Comunque c è già pieno di articoli dove ci si chiede se siamo già alla fine degli NFT

Il tizio che aveva preso all' asta l' NFT del primo Tweet della storia a 2,9 milioni di dollari, l' ha messo all' asta a 40milioni.... best offerta: 7.000 dollari


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2022)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Lollo non era una critica, volevo sinceramente capire come, parlando specificamente di Bitcoin, si possa aver perso soldi avendo investito su di un qualcosa che è in fortissima ascesa.


Non è in ascesa, anzi. La tendenza è pure negativa se vogliamo. Se paragoniamo il valore di un anno fa, in questo preciso attimo 1btc vale 16.000 euro in meno circa (46k contro i 29 di adesso). A novembre 1btc era a 56k e ora 29k...
Non è assolutamente il momento di investire in questa roba.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque c è già pieno di articoli dove ci si chiede se siamo già alla fine degli NFT
> 
> Il tizio che aveva preso all' asta l' NFT del primo Tweet della storia a 2,9 milioni di dollari, l' ha messo all' asta a 40milioni.... best offerta: 7.000 dollari


Dovremmo chiederci perchè sono nati più che altro...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dovremmo chiederci perchè sono nati più che altro...



Va beh, un prodotto come un altro dai.

Su questo non vedo grossi problemi.

Certo, c è chi può ripulirci denaro sporco in quantità volendo vedere il marcio.

Tra bitcoin e nft è una manna


----------



## diavolo (10 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non è in ascesa, anzi. La tendenza è pure negativa se vogliamo. Se paragoniamo il valore di un anno fa, in questo preciso attimo 1btc vale 16.000 euro in meno circa (46k contro i 29 di adesso). A novembre 1btc era a 56k e ora 29k...
> Non è assolutamente il momento di investire in questa roba.


Meglio comprare all'ATH in fomo e vendere al bottom in pieno fud.


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non è in ascesa, anzi. La tendenza è pure negativa se vogliamo. Se paragoniamo il valore di un anno fa, in questo preciso attimo 1btc vale 16.000 euro in meno circa (46k contro i 29 di adesso). A novembre 1btc era a 56k e ora 29k...
> Non è assolutamente il momento di investire in questa roba.


Hai quotato un post del 2017…


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque c è già pieno di articoli dove ci si chiede se siamo già alla fine degli NFT
> 
> Il tizio che aveva preso all' asta l' NFT del primo Tweet della storia a 2,9 milioni di dollari, l' ha messo all' asta a 40milioni.... best offerta: 7.000 dollari


Non ho capito… 2,9 milioni per uno screenshot? (Semplificando)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hai quotato un post del 2017…


Ahahahahaha sto male non mi ero accorto ahahahahah. Scusate amici


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Maggio 2022)

Se volete entrare questo secondo me è un buonissimo momento


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi per cortesia chi non sa nulla del mondo crypto non scriva cose tipo “ va via la corrente e non serve a nulla” è di un pressappochismo allucinante.

il futuro è la DEFI ( finanza decentralizzata ), dove tu e solo tu sei realmente titolare dei tuoi soldi.
Ma ci sarebbe da fare 40 thread e spiegare mille cose.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito… 2,9 milioni per uno screenshot? (Semplificando)


Sto ancora cercando di capire quale sia l'utilità PRATICA di una cripto ( il vantaggio rispetto ai normali pagamenti)

Figurati un NFT

Per rispetto ai "credenti", non voglio rispondere alla tua domanda


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito… 2,9 milioni per uno screenshot? (Semplificando)


in questo caso si entra piu nell'ambito del collezionismo, come chi paga un sacco di soldi per roba autografata da qualche tizio famoso


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per cortesia chi non sa nulla del mondo crypto non scriva cose tipo “ va via la corrente e non serve a nulla” è di un pressappochismo allucinante.
> 
> il futuro è la DEFI finanza decentralizzata, dove tu e solo tu sei realmente titolare dei tuoi soldi.
> Ma ci sarebbe da fare 40 thread e spiegare mille cose.


Io mi sento sicuro ad averli in banca.

Voglio dire, non sono persone integerrime, figurati, ma non ho mai avuto il dubbio i miei soldi non siano al sicuro.
Per dire.
Penso nessuno viva preoccupandosi che un giorno si trova il conto svuotato.
Che sicurezza in più mi darebbe la finanza decentralizzata?
Cosa ci guadagnerei nella vita reale di tutti i giorni?

Le mie son domande, cerco da tempo di capire da uomo della strada, come migliorerebbe la mia vita se uso 1 bitcoin invece di 1 euro.

Se ho problemi di qualunque tipo, a chi mi rivolgo? direttamente al signor satoshi?

Se un giorno perdo la password, ho modo di accedere al mio cripto-wallet?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se volete entrare questo secondo me è un buonissimo momento


Lo sento da 5 mesi  

Prima o poi si avvera sicuramente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io mi sento sicuro ad averli in banca.
> 
> Voglio dire, non sono persone integerrime, figurati, ma non ho mai avuto il dubbio i miei soldi non siano al sicuro.
> Per dire.
> ...


Tralasciando tutto il discorso etico per cui i soldi sarebbero tuoi e non utilizzati dai circuiti bancari per far operazioni, c’è anche un discorso di interessi. Quanto prendi sul tuo conto ? Probabilmente non ci copriamo neanche la svalutazione. Con la DEFI puoi far tranquillamente e con rischio moderato un 20% annuo passando da stablecoin ( sempre che non succeda come a Luna questa notte ma è un altro discorso )

Io ti parlo di DEFI, la CEFI ( finanza centralizzata ) come Criptodotcom o Binance sono strutture di passaggio dureranno un ventennio circa per poi decentralizzare completamente.
Ti ripeto sono discorsi complicatissimi, tu mi parli di “cosa fa l uomo della strada con 1 BTC” ma non è quello il punto. 
Le crypto sono una visione a lungo raggio, sono lo spostare l attenzione economica globale.

Primi del 1900 “cosa ci fa l uomo della strada con il motore a scoppio, ci sono i cavalli che vanno benissimo “


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tralasciando tutto il discorso etico per cui i soldi sarebbero tuoi e non utilizzati dai circuiti bancari per far operazioni, c’è anche un discorso di interessi.


Ok, quindi se ti serve un prestito non lo trovi più da nessuna parte?
Oppure te li prestano gli altri possessori di cripto? Nel caso la risposta sia si, non vogliono nulla in cambio?
E se vogliono qualcosa in cambio, si tratta di un prestito, non si chiamerà circuito "intesa", ma sempre in un circuito entreranno.
E chi protegge la rete da chi non paga?
Assicurazioni? e chi paga le assicurazioni?
Un fondo? e chi mette i soldi nel fondo? I possessori di cripto? sarebbe una tassa
E chi si occupa di stabilire chi ha garanzie per chiedere un mutuo per una casa?
Immagino ci vorrà una persona che lo stabilisca, ecco nato l'ente che va a sostituire la banca.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> c’è anche un discorso di interessi. Quanto prendi sul tuo conto ? Probabilmente non ci copriamo neanche la svalutazione.


Vero, infatti i soldi in banca vanno sempre investiti, mai lasciati fermi.

Lollo, va sereno, i soldi non crescono sulle piante.
Se ti promettono il 20% di interessi in 12 mesi, è solo perchè sperano che in un anno raccolgano il 21% di soldi convertiti in cripto in più, altrimenti il sistema non sta in piedi, proprio matematicamente.
FALLIREBBERO

Quando in Italia c'era l' inflazione, pure lo stato ti dava rendimenti a due cifre.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Le crypto sono una visione a lungo raggio, sono lo spostare l attenzione economica globale.
> 
> Primi del 1900 “cosa ci fa l uomo della strada con il motore a scoppio, ci sono i cavalli che vanno benissimo “


Paragone insensato.
Anzi confermi il mio dubbio.
Io ti ho chiesto quale sia il vantaggio per me, pagare col cripto wallet avvicinando il cellulare, rispetto a pagare con samsung pay avvicinando il cellulare.
Mentre tra automobile e cavallo, la differenza non va nemmeno spiegata.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto sono discorsi complicatissimi,


Son discorsi complicatissimi per me e te, che almeno ne discutiamo, e come lo spieghi allora a miliardi di persone?


----------



## diavolo (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sto ancora cercando di capire quale sia l'utilità PRATICA di una cripto ( il vantaggio rispetto ai normali pagamenti)
> 
> Figurati un NFT
> 
> Per rispetto ai "credenti", non voglio rispondere alla tua domanda


Per esempio potresti anche solo detenere delle criptovalute che sono ancorate alla valuta fiat, le cosiddette stablecoin che di norma non subiscono oscillazioni di prezzo (USDT ad esempio dove 1 tehter dovrebbe valere sempre 1 dollaro) e metterle a rendita passiva con dei rendimenti percentuali annui che una banca tradizionale non ti darà mai. Poi, come ha detto Lollo, nella defi c'è un mondo di opportunità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi se ti serve un prestito non lo trovi più da nessuna parte?
> Oppure te li prestano gli altri possessori di cripto? Nel caso la risposta sia si, non vogliono nulla in cambio?
> E se vogliono qualcosa in cambio, si tratta di un prestito, non si chiamerà circuito "intesa", ma sempre in un circuito entreranno.
> E chi protegge la rete da chi non paga?
> ...


No problem, ogni persona ha giustamente la propria idea. Ti ripeto, dovrei spiegarti la “ teoria dei giochi” e mille altre cose come i modelli matematici che Andrebbero sviscerate e affrontate con dovizia. 
Su un forum risulta un po’ lungo e difficile.


----------



## Devil man (10 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che non esistono solo i bitcoin, ci sono centinaia di criptomonete, per vedere una lista andate su coinmarketcap. Io personalmente ho investito in Ripple (xrp). Presa a 0.15, al momento vale 0.20 euro. Speriamo salga ancora


Io avevo acquistato ripple a 0.50 e venduto a 1.50 +_+


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per esempio potresti anche solo detenere delle criptovalute che sono ancorate alla valuta fiat, le cosiddette stablecoin che di norma non subiscono oscillazioni di prezzo (USDT ad esempio dove 1 tehter dovrebbe valere sempre 1 dollaro) e metterle a rendita passiva con dei rendimenti percentuali annui che una banca tradizionale non ti darà mai. Poi, come ha detto Lollo, nella defi c'è un mondo di opportunità.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No problem, ogni persona ha giustamente la propria idea. Ti ripeto, dovrei spiegarti la “ teoria dei giochi” e mille altre cose come i modelli matematici che Andrebbero sviscerate e affrontate con dovizia.
> Su un forum risulta un po’ lungo e difficile.


Raga, la gente ha una vita.
Non è che deve prendersi la laurea in "criptologia" per poter comprendere perchè abbandonare l' euro in favore delle monete digitali.

Vedete che è dannatamente complicato da spiegarne l' utilità universale e rivoluzionaria?
Perfino per voi che la sostenete.

Che poi l' errore di fondo, non è nemmeno credere che le cripto saranno una rivoluzione economica, ci sta, come ho già scritto più volte sono totalmente conscio del fatto che ci sia qualcosa che mi sfugge, l' ho ammesso.

L' errore di fondo, è che il vostro interesse è dato DAL GUADAGNO ECONOMICO.
Poi per carità, se il vostro è solo un "impegno" morale... chapeau

Ma se la spinta viene dalla possibilità di guadagno, siete fregati in partenza.
Perchè potrete magari da guadagnare nel breve, ma alla lunga pasti gratis non ne esistono.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io avevo acquistato ripple a 0.50 e venduto a 1.50 +_+


Figurati.
Io non discuto che ci si possa guadagnare, ci mancherebbe.
Finchè qualcuno è disposto a comprare, qualcuno sarà sempre a guadagnare.

Ma tu non hai preso ripple perchè affascinato dalla finanza decentralizatahaha, ma perchè volevi venderlo al triplo, e ce l' hai fatta!

Ma questo funziona solo fino a quando ci sarà ogni giorno +1 essere umano che viene convinto a metterci i propri euro/dollari/rubli

Il giorno che ogni giorno -1 essere umano smetterà di metterci i propri euro/dollari/rubli, quella cripto sprofonderà.

Ma questa non è rivoluzione economica, è speculazione finanziaria come ogni altra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga, la gente ha una vita.
> Non è che deve prendersi la laurea in "criptologia" per poter comprendere perchè abbandonare l' euro in favore delle monete digitali.
> 
> Vedete che è dannatamente complicato da spiegarne l' utilità universale e rivoluzionaria?
> ...


Evidente che tutti si avvicinino per quello, e ti assicuro che se sei un po’ sveglio è pure facile. Ma poi una volta dentro scopri meccanismi ben più complessi.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

@pazzomania 
Attenzione che te chiedi la differenza tra pagare con XXX pay da smartphone in crypto o in una valuta qualsiasi. La risposta a questa domanda è nulla, sarebbe la medesima cosa. Il punto è la gestione della “valuta” Bitcoin (giusto per fare il nome più famoso) versus valuta fiat. 
Giusto per stare in tema, ti rifaccio la domanda leggermente cambiata: cosa cambia pagare qualcosa in dollari americani o rubli contactless? Tecnicamente nulla, ma sono abbastanza certo che preferiresti detenere dollari rispetto ai rubli.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @pazzomania
> Attenzione che te chiedi la differenza tra pagare con XXX pay da smartphone in crypto o in una valuta qualsiasi. La risposta a questa domanda è nulla, sarebbe la medesima cosa. Il punto è la gestione della “valuta” Bitcoin (giusto per fare il nome più famoso) versus valuta fiat.
> Giusto per stare in tema, ti rifaccio la domanda leggermente cambiata: cosa cambia pagare qualcosa in dollari americani o rubli contactless? Tecnicamente nulla, ma sono abbastanza certo che preferiresti detenere dollari rispetto ai rubli.



Si perché sono più sicuri.
Cosi come gli euro sono più sicuri di una cripto.

Cosi come sono sicuro che il giorno in cui le criptovalute saranno stabili e quindi usabili nel mondo di tutti i giorni, più a nessuno interesseranno le criptovalute 

Dai Maurizio, a chi frega della finanza decentralizzata e della blockchain?

Forse allo 0,1% dei possessori di cripto, all' altro 99,9% interessa solo che se mette 100 euro, poi diventino 150.
Ma per far si che questo avvenga, serve che le cripto rimangano instabili, ma finché sono instabili, non potranno essere usate dalla massa

È un gatto che si morde la coda.

Sempre ammesso che non sia fantascienza credere che in economia si possano usare valute non moderate da un ente terzo e abbiano il valore agganciato solo e soltanto a quanti "ci credono"


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si perché sono più sicuri.
> Cosi come gli euro sono più sicuri di una cripto.
> 
> Cosi come sono sicuro che il giorno in cui le criptovalute saranno stabili e quindi usabili nel mondo di tutti i giorni, più a nessuno interesseranno le criptovalute
> ...


Provo a rispondere facendo un discorso generale.
Hai assolutamente ragione sulla situazione attuale delle crypto: sono arrivate ad avere una certa notorietà per i possibili guadagni che si possono fare visto che sono molto instabili. Chi crede davvero nelle potenzialità delle crypto sono una piccola parte.
Io non ho la famosa sfera di cristallo per dirti con certezza che saranno una bolla stile tulipani oppure la rivoluzione del millennio. Io dico di fermarsi un attimo e ragionare sulla tecnologia che c’è dietro, ovvero la blockchain. Magari le crypto andranno a sparire, ma la blockchain direi proprio di no.
In ogni caso anche quando c’era il baratto sembrava fantascienza l’uso del denaro, eppure poi ha preso piede. Per venire ad un esempio più recente, non legato alla finanza però, prendi l’introduzione dell’iPhone (15 anni fa se non erro): aveva molti limiti nella prima versione (non aveva il copia e incolla per dire). Nokia, Ericsson e Motorola se la ridevano allegramente su quell’aggeggio super costoso (all’epoca) che veniva considerato al più rivale di BlackBerry, ovvero di nicchia per professionisti. Non penso che serva che racconti il resto della storia e dica chi ha avuto ragione dopo qualche anno.

Chiudo sulla sicurezza dell’euro rispetto al Bitcoin. Sei così sicuro che sia meglio la prima? Prova a chiederlo ai magnati russi ora. Le crypto non sono di nessuno, non possono essere limitate. Questo darebbe un grande potere alle persone se decidono di usarle al posto delle valute normali. Ovviamente questa cosa è un’arma a doppio taglio, perchè non nascondiamoci dietro ideali fantastici, le crypto sono state e sono usate per grandi traffici illeciti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Provo a rispondere facendo un discorso generale.
> Hai assolutamente ragione sulla situazione attuale delle crypto: sono arrivate ad avere una certa notorietà per i possibili guadagni che si possono fare visto che sono molto instabili. Chi crede davvero nelle potenzialità delle crypto sono una piccola parte.
> Io non ho la famosa sfera di cristallo per dirti con certezza che saranno una bolla stile tulipani oppure la rivoluzione del millennio. Io dico di fermarsi un attimo e ragionare sulla tecnologia che c’è dietro, ovvero la blockchain. Magari le crypto andranno a sparire, ma la blockchain direi proprio di no.
> In ogni caso anche quando c’era il baratto sembrava fantascienza l’uso del denaro, eppure poi ha preso piede. Per venire ad un esempio più recente, non legato alla finanza però, prendi l’introduzione dell’iPhone (15 anni fa se non erro): aveva molti limiti nella prima versione (non aveva il copia e incolla per dire). Nokia, Ericsson e Motorola se la ridevano allegramente su quell’aggeggio super costoso (all’epoca) che veniva considerato al più rivale di BlackBerry, ovvero di nicchia per professionisti. Non penso che serva che racconti il resto della storia e dica chi ha avuto ragione dopo qualche anno.



Blockchain e moneta sono due cose assolutamente distinte, chiaro.

Ma io non ho alcun problema nemneno con le criptovalute in assoluto, voglio dire, se aboliamo l' euro e domani usiamo la cripto xxxx va bene.

A me, infastidisce l' ipocrisia che c è dietro da parte di molti.
Non mi riferisco manco lontanamente agli amici del forum, specifico.

Ma parlo di quelli interessati o del settore: si rimpieno la bocca di frasi etiche, finanza decentralizzata, potere delle banche, ecc ecc

Insomma tutte ste frasi fatte, quando SANNO BENISSIMO che chiunque apra un wallet su binance o affini, lo fa soltanto a scopo speculativo.

Quella stessa gente, se dovesse vendere la propria casa in criptovaluta, 30 secondi dopo aver incassato, li convertirebbe immediatamente in dollari.
Ma in un baleno proprio 

Altro che progettohoh che c è dietro e la gente normale non lo capisce.

Senza contare il problema che ho già sollevato prima.
Se da domani spariscono le banche e andiamo solo a criptovalute, voglio vedere che fai se perdi la password di tutti i risparmi della tua vita o se hai qualche problema

Finché si gioca a speculare, va bene tutto, ma se il mondo funzionasse con le rivoluzionarie cripto, poi da qualche parte devi avere una garanzia.

E chiunque ti darà quella garanzia, perché sticazzi che la garanzia me la da la blockchain, quella sarà la "nuova banca"


----------



## Mauricio (10 Maggio 2022)

@pazzomania 

Lo ripeto, fino a un certo punto sono d’accordissimo con te. Ma forse ti sfugge il punto delle DEFI: è proprio il sistema condiviso che ti garantisce, non c’è bisogno di un sistema centrale (e quindi assolutamente arbitrario se le circostanze lo richiedono). 
Infine, per come è la natura umana, si è spinti a fare qualcosa se ne deriva una possibilità di ricchezza e potere: pensi davvero che anche un tema fondamentale come la transizione ecologica (e se vogliamo allargare il perimetro, diciamo pure tematiche ESG) siano spinte dai soli valori morali? Anche se parliamo della nostra stessa esistenza? Assolutamente no, ci si riempie la bocca di questi temi perchè danno un ritorno economico. Se non lo facessero, potremmo morire anche domani.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @pazzomania
> 
> Lo ripeto, fino a un certo punto sono d’accordissimo con te. Ma forse ti sfugge il punto delle DEFI: è proprio il sistema condiviso che ti garantisce, non c’è bisogno di un sistema centrale (e quindi assolutamente arbitrario se le circostanze lo richiedono).
> Infine, per come è la natura umana, si è spinti a fare qualcosa se ne deriva una possibilità di ricchezza e potere: pensi davvero che anche un tema fondamentale come la transizione ecologica (e se vogliamo allargare il perimetro, diciamo pure tematiche ESG) siano spinte dai soli valori morali? Anche se parliamo della nostra stessa esistenza? Assolutamente no, ci si riempie la bocca di questi temi perchè danno un ritorno economico. Se non lo facessero, potremmo morire anche domani.



Se per qualche ragione, mi mancano dei soldi dal conto, o un pagamento non va a buon fine, o non vengo pagato o sbaglio a fare un bonifico con uno zero in più o qualunque altra cosa ti viene in mente, permettimi che non mi basta avere fiducia nel "sistema condiviso"

Serve qualcuno da poter denunciare o a cui dare chiara responsabilità nei casi più gravi.

Il conto corrente è una delle cose più importanti nella vita delle persone, tanti o pochi soldi contenga.


----------



## babsodiolinter (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fenomeno Bitcoin. La moneta virtuali ha aumentato a dismisura il proprio valore negli ultimi anni. Ma è tutto oro ciò che luccica? Conviene investire e comprare i Bitcoin oggi, nel 2017? Se sì, quanti? Quali sono i rischi?
> 
> Di seguito, un'intervista de La Stampa a Carlo Alberto De Casa, capoanalista in ActiveTrades
> 
> ...


Visto ora il 3ds..
Alla domanda del 3ds fatta nel 2017 eravamo intorno ai 10k oggi 30k con punte di 69k e rotti per cui i fatti dicono si..
Dentro dal 2016...

Fà notizia quando tocca i massimi che anche "la casalinga di voghera" vuole i btc poi rifà notizia nei deep con i soliti "lo dicevo io che era na sola"..
Il btc le crypto la blockchain sarà il futuro, troppo riduttivo parlare di "compro non compro",fatevi una idea di cos'è la blockchain, studiatevi i whitepaper dei vari progetti e poi decidete..
Sarebbe interessante parlare di dove custodire le proprie monete, quali wallet usare,quali exchange, etc etc...
Questo si che è interessante il resto va di pari passo al superenalotto...


----------



## sunburn (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io mi sento sicuro ad averli in banca.
> 
> Voglio dire, non sono persone integerrime, figurati, ma non ho mai avuto il dubbio i miei soldi non siano al sicuro.
> Per dire.
> Penso nessuno viva preoccupandosi che un giorno si trova il conto svuotato.


Anche io sono all’antichissima come te.  (e no, non sono nato prima degli anni ‘80).
Poi vabbè, io di base sono interessato zero ai beni materiali, quindi quando sento Tizio che ha speso TOT fantastiliardi per comprare qualcosa nel 100% dei casi penso “e stica….”. Capace che se diventassi abbastanza ricco da comprarmi la Gioconda, dopo un mese la metterei in cantina a prendere polvere.
Quel che guadagno col lavoro mi basta per avere di che vivere, una casa, farmi qualche viaggio, togliermi gli sfizi ecc. E già sono più fortunato del 90% della popolazione mondiale e, purtroppo, anche di moltissime famiglie italiane. L’unica cosa per la quale mi piacerebbe essere ricco da far schifo sarebbe comprarmi il Milan e smiliardare, ma direi che sia abbastanza improbabile riuscirci con le criptovalute o altri strumenti di investimento/speculazione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2022)

Parzialmente unrelated ma: le mie sincere condoglianze a chiunque avesse dei LUNA o UST.
Sotto del 95% in un paio di giorni. Adios!


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Parzialmente unrelated ma: le mie sincere condoglianze a chiunque avesse dei LUNA o UST.
> Sotto del 95% in un paio di giorni. Adios!


Presente con luna. Che tranvata!


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Presente con luna. Che tranvata!


Mi dispiace. 
A me non è mai piaciuta e quindi ho evitato di prenderla, ma sono stato tentato in alcuni momenti.
Mi ha salvato probabilmente la mancanza di voglia di approfondire il progetto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Evidente che tutti si avvicinino per quello, e ti assicuro che se sei un po’ sveglio è pure facile. Ma poi una volta dentro scopri meccanismi ben più complessi.


Da che mondo è mondo una cosa è sempre certa: una cosa democratica è x le masse come primo requisito deve avere l'accessibilità e la semplicità, per essere alla portata di tutti

Più uno strumento (tanto più in ambito finanziario) è complicato più si presta a macchinazioni e scopi speculativi.. Infatti la bufala è far credere che sta roba sia di interesse in sé quando invece l'interesse è solo speculativo.. 
Sta roba della decentralizzazione e tutte le altre criptofesserie dei guru di YT con la camicetta fatta su di maniche e i loro 21 anni sono specchietti per le allodole.. Significa non conoscere la base stessa della moneta, moneta che mai potrà essere abbandonata fintanto che lo stato pretenderà di essere pagato in euro, dollari, sterline etc.. 
Quindi alla fine tu hai il tuo wallet che devi comunque convertire in euro per pagare le tasse.. 
E alla fine lo scopo è solo di speculare, alla fine tutti quelli che conosco hanno comprato cripto solo al fine di fare soldi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Maggio 2022)

sopno all'antica. Portafoglio titoli tradizionale, strategia a lungo termine, investimenti a basso rischio per proteggermi dall'inflazione. 
Per le scommesse preferisco la SNAI.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sopno all'antica. Portafoglio titoli tradizionale, strategia a lungo termine, investimenti a basso rischio per proteggermi dall'inflazione.
> Per le scommesse preferisco la SNAI.


Non so tu.

Ma da quando è cominciata la guerra sto "perdendo" una marea di soldi.

Prudente, azionario, obbligazionario.. va tutto giù zio cane

Senza contare i danni inflazionistici.

Quest' anno, ogni 1000 euro che uno ha ,è come se ne avesse persi 200 o 300.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so tu.
> 
> Ma da quando è cominciata la guerra sto "perdendo" una marea di soldi.
> 
> ...


Sì, anche gli indici meno volatili sono in discesa. Considera comunque che io ho pochissima roba, anche perché prendo una miseria.


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Maggio 2022)

Ho appena comprato 150euro di bitcoin. Fatto bene o scendera ancora?


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

#bitcoinbenerifugiohh!!11!!21!

Zio pera, da mettere al gabbio tutti i "consulenti finanziari" degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2022)

Non è un consiglio finanziario ma a questi livelli di prezzo io un pensierino su Ethereum ce lo farei. A agosto cambia il suo algoritmo e quindi Ethereum oltre che ecologico diventerà deflazionistico.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è un consiglio finanziario ma a questi livelli di prezzo io un pensierino su Ethereum ce lo farei. A agosto cambia il suo algoritmo e quindi Ethereum oltre che ecologico diventerà deflazionistico.


Ma il problema non sei tu.

Ma tutti gli "psudo-influencer" e "youtuber vari" che siccome avevano investito in crypto o nft, passavano il tempo a sponsorizzarli.

Da arrestare.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> #bitcoinbenerifugiohh!!11!!21!
> 
> Zio pera, da mettere al gabbio tutti i "consulenti finanziari" degli ultimi anni.


Non so come si possa definire bene rifugio vista la volatilità (storica, non solo degli ultimissimi anni). In ogni caso per chi voleva entrare potrebbe essere un buon momento. 
Ricordo bene gli stessi commenti quando da 1.000 dollari tornò a 100, poi sappiamo tutti dove è arrivato. Non è garanzia di super guadagni ovviamente, nessuno ha la sfera di cristallo, però i detrattori del Bitcoin escono sempre sui rintracciamenti. Poi quando fa x3/x5/x10 spariscono sempre… forse perché sono i primi che ci investono


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Non so come si possa definire bene rifugio vista la volatilità (storica, non solo degli ultimissimi anni). In ogni caso per chi voleva entrare potrebbe essere un buon momento.
> Ricordo bene gli stessi commenti quando da 1.000 dollari tornò a 100, poi sappiamo tutti dove è arrivato. Non è garanzia di super guadagni ovviamente, nessuno ha la sfera di cristallo, però i detrattori del Bitcoin escono sempre sui rintracciamenti. Poi quando fa x3/x5/x10 spariscono sempre… forse perché sono i primi che ci investono


Non è questione di volatilità.
Un bene rifugio dovrebbe apprezzarsi nei momenti di crisi.

Sulla seconda parte, è la stessa cosa. Resta una stupidaggine metterci tanti soldi.
E se ne metti pochi, non guadagni molto.
Ergo, non vale la candela.
Attenzione, come ho sempre detto, nulla impedisce a bitcoin di valere 10 volte tanto tra 1 anno, se la gente ci mette i soldi, lui sale.
Ma resta una boiata investirci, dal punto di vista logico proprio.

Se poi uno si accontenta di metterci 1000 euro, e se si decuplica, averne 10.000 mila.
Va benissimo, ma non ti cambia nulla.

E' un gioco come un altro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è un consiglio finanziario ma a questi livelli di prezzo io un pensierino su Ethereum ce lo farei. A agosto cambia il suo algoritmo e quindi Ethereum oltre che ecologico diventerà deflazionistico.


se diventa deflattiva a quel punto viene meno la funzione di moneta


----------



## Shmuk (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di volatilità.
> Un bene rifugio dovrebbe apprezzarsi nei momenti di crisi.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte, è la stessa cosa. Resta una stupidaggine metterci tanti soldi.
> ...



Bé, non ti cambia nulla andrebbe inquadrato...

Con 1000 forse nemmeno ti compri un Iphone, con 10k ti compri un'utilitaria.
Anche perché la cosa è ribaltabile: per fare denaro "decente" con la tipologia d'investimenti moderata cui accennavi, ce ne devi già avere tanti.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di volatilità.
> Un bene rifugio dovrebbe apprezzarsi nei momenti di crisi.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte, è la stessa cosa. Resta una stupidaggine metterci tanti soldi.
> ...


Ribadisco, non è un bene rifugio. Come può esserlo con oscillazioni così ampie?

Per il resto tutto opinabile: una persona normale che può investirci 10k o più, e son soldi che si può permettere di perdere, avrebbe senso metterceli. Anche se tra 5 anni si trova con 100k, non ci son molti investimenti, per non dire praticamente nessuno, che ti permettono di fare x5 in così poco tempo. 
Se poi mi vuoi dire che 100k non è che svolti, son d’accordo con te, ma meglio averli in più.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è questione di volatilità.
> Un bene rifugio dovrebbe apprezzarsi nei momenti di crisi.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte, è la stessa cosa. Resta una stupidaggine metterci tanti soldi.
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione non è questione di volatilità di un bene ma per il semplice fatto che non si può definire tale.

Sarò un boomer ma l'idea di investire denaro su qualcosa di intangibile che dalla sera alla mattina può scomparire o perdere tutto il proprio valore, valore che non è legato intrinsecamente a nulla di materiale, a me sembra pura follia, l'idea poi che spesso anche tra miei conoscenti chi finisce in questo vortice tende a far passare chi opera nell'economia tradizionale come ritardati che non riescono a stare al passo coi tempi mi fa letteralmente impazzire... poi fino ad oggi almeno uno alla volta son tornati tutti indietro con pezze al c... e orecchie basse magari dopo aver bruciato i migliori anni dove potersi formare a livello professionale correndo dietro a santoni conosciuti su qualche piattaforma online.

Poi ci chiediamo pure perchè siamo destinati ad essere "colonizzati" e sottomessi economicamente dalle economie emergenti asiatiche, invece di insegnare ai (pochi) giovani a fare impresa e muoversi con capacità nel contesto economico globale stiamo a casa col RDC a fare network marketing e compravendita di cryptovalute...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, non è un bene rifugio. Come può esserlo con oscillazioni così ampie?
> 
> Per il resto tutto opinabile: una persona normale che può investirci 10k o più, e son soldi che si può permettere di perdere, avrebbe senso metterceli. Anche se tra 5 anni si trova con 100k, non ci son molti investimenti, per non dire praticamente nessuno, che ti permettono di fare x5 in così poco tempo.
> Se poi mi vuoi dire che 100k non è che svolti, son d’accordo con te, ma meglio averli in più.


Ma il mio era un discorso ultra ottimistico.

Da qui al decuplicamento, le probabilità sono bassissime.

Molto più probabile andare con 1000 euro al casino, e beccare 4 volte di fila il rosso.

Almeno vai a casa con 16.000 euro


----------



## __king george__ (14 Giugno 2022)

c'è una frase di Warren Buffet che dice "quando l'ignoranza e la leva finanziaria si combinano, si ottengono risultati molto interessanti"

come la interpretate? 

(non è legata al discorso dei bitcoin..mi è venuta in mente perchè mi rimase impressa)


----------



## Mauricio (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma il mio era un discorso ultra ottimistico.
> 
> *Da qui al decuplicamento, le probabilità sono bassissime*.
> 
> ...


Tua, rispettabilissima, opinione. Ma dal mio punto di vista son gli stessi discorsi che leggevo quando stava a 1.000 dollari ed era crollato a 100. “È tutto una truffa, ecco lo sapevo, meglio questo o quello”.
Poi però è arrivato a fare x600. Ad oggi sembra impossibile che lo faccia di nuovo, ma tu ne hai certezza? Se si, allora ti chiedo anche 6 numeri per il Superenalotto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tua, rispettabilissima, opinione. Ma dal mio punto di vista son gli stessi discorsi che leggevo quando stava a 1.000 dollari ed era crollato a 100. “È tutto una truffa, ecco lo sapevo, meglio questo o quello”.
> Poi però è arrivato a fare x600. Ad oggi sembra impossibile che lo faccia di nuovo, ma tu ne hai certezza? Se si, allora ti chiedo anche 6 numeri per il Superenalotto.


 quindi alla fine è un asset speculativo. Fino ad oggi l'avevano venduta come la moneta del futuro, come bene rifugio, l'oro digitale


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Tua, rispettabilissima, opinione. Ma dal mio punto di vista son gli stessi discorsi che leggevo quando stava a 1.000 dollari ed era crollato a 100. “È tutto una truffa, ecco lo sapevo, meglio questo o quello”.
> Poi però è arrivato a fare x600. Ad oggi sembra impossibile che lo faccia di nuovo, ma tu ne hai certezza? Se si, allora ti chiedo anche 6 numeri per il Superenalotto.


Ma certo che è una "truffa"!

Io non so come investi tu, ma il 90% di chi investe in crypto va con leva ( a meno di investire grosse cifre, ma chi è il folle?!)

Investendo in leva, tu puoi anche mettere solo 1000 euro, ma basta un calo di qualche punto percentuale per farti perdere tutto.

E' una truffa legalizzata, come tante altre.
Un gioco d' azzardo.
L' evoluzione della scommesse online.

Niente di più.

Quando farà x10, sarà solo perchè saranno x10 quelli che "ci credono".
Non ci sarà altro fondamentale, se non la credenza.

Il che ti dice tutto.

Ripeto per la miliardesima volta: non vuol dire che tu* non possa* diventare milionario *giocando* alle crypto, anzi, se ti gira è il metodo migliore e più veloce di tutti!


----------



## diavolo (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo che è una "truffa"!
> 
> Io non so come investi tu, ma il 90% di chi investe in crypto va con leva ( a meno di investire grosse cifre, ma chi è il folle?!)
> 
> ...



Guarda che la leva finanziaria non è un'esclusiva del mondo crypto eh?Ti ci puoi comprare pure le mele al mercato in leva. Sta a chi usa certi strumenti sapere cosa sta facendo.


----------



## Albijol (14 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se diventa deflattiva a quel punto viene meno la funzione di moneta


Ma a noi interessa più come investimento speculativo


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Guarda che la leva finanziaria non è un'esclusiva del mondo crypto eh?Ti ci puoi comprare pure le mele al mercato in leva. Sta a chi usa certi strumenti sapere cosa sta facendo.



Certo, ma la maggior parte degli strumenti finanziari non ha come "normalità" oscillazioni del 20/30 % al mese.

Se da fastidio ai cryptomani ammettere che sia un gioco d' azzardo purissimo  

Di norma a me fregherebbe un tubo, il problema è che mi impatta troppo la vita ormai.
Sto crypto tra un po' me le pubblicizzano pure sulla carta igenica.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo che è una "truffa"!
> 
> Io non so come investi tu, ma il 90% di chi investe in crypto va con leva ( a meno di investire grosse cifre, ma chi è il folle?!)
> 
> ...


Un po' come tutti i CFDs , hai mai provato a speculare sul petrolio o sul gas naturale? Anzi, forse investire bitcoin é meglio da questo punto di vista perché non hai le tasse intermediarie.

Comunque ragazzi, non spingete per i bitcoin, se vi va ho fatto la mia personale crypto  , posso passarvene a tonnellate.
Resto convinto, dopo aver avuto modo di sguazzarci dentro che é un mondo senza senso, l'idea di principio lo ha anche, ma non é concepibile per me investire in questi strumenti. 

Niente in contrario a chi lo fa, capisco anche i ragionamenti inversi, ma non fanno per me le speculazioni di questo tipo.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Un po' come tutti i CFDs , hai mai provato a speculare sul petrolio o sul gas naturale? Anzi, forse investire bitcoin é meglio da questo punto di vista perché non hai le tasse intermediarie.



Si, anni e anni fa provavo a speculare @Buciadignho
Ma alla fine, quando si gioca di "fortuna" , a lunghissimo termine si va a pari o poco più.

Ne ho tratto che non vale il tempo investito.

Anche perchè la psiche poi ti frega, difficilissimo alla lunga essere equilibrati.

Mi sono convertito al Buffettismo: non comprare mai nulla che non saresti disposto a tenere 10 anni

Molto più facile e con meno sbattimento 

Che poi voglio precisare una cosa: non mi reputo nemmeno lontanamente ESPERTO DI FINANZA, ma siccome quelli che stanno a consigliarti come investire di mestiere, se fossero davvero bravi, non avrebbero bisogno di lavorare, ne ho dedotto che non sapere un caxxo per non sapere un caxxo, a quel punto posso sparare anche io la mia.

Alla fine se ci pensi, in economia hai sempre un 50% di chance di indovinare e passare per genio.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo che è una "truffa"!
> 
> Io non so come investi tu, ma il 90% di chi investe in crypto va con leva ( a meno di investire grosse cifre, ma chi è il folle?!)
> 
> ...


Seguendo il tuo discorso allora qualsiasi investimento è un gioco d’azzardo: potresti vincere, perdere o uscire in pari. 
Se uno sconsiderato investe a leva sul Nasdaq, cosa cambierebbe? Se non ha idea di cosa stia facendo e i rischi che corre, il sottostante non è importante.


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Luglio 2022)

Scusate ragazzi, domanda al volo: qualcuno di voi usa Binance? Se si, lato estratto conto da presentare al commercialista per la dichiarazione dei redditi, avete avuto qualche problema o tutto andato liscio? Grazie mille in anticipo


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Allora come vanno ste criptovalute???


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Allora come vanno ste criptovalute???



Avevo 2000 euro su Ftx... Quasi sicuramente ho perso tutto, a meno che qualcuno salvi il broker dal fallimento


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Avevo 2000 euro su Ftx... Quasi sicuramente ho perso tutto, a meno che qualcuno salvi il broker dal fallimento



21 pagine e ci sei cascato comunque?  

Va beh dai, non morirai per 2000 euro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fenomeno Bitcoin. La moneta virtuali ha aumentato a dismisura il proprio valore negli ultimi anni. Ma è tutto oro ciò che luccica? Conviene investire e comprare i Bitcoin oggi, nel 2017? Se sì, quanti? Quali sono i rischi?
> 
> Di seguito, un'intervista de La Stampa a Carlo Alberto De Casa, capoanalista in ActiveTrades
> 
> ...


aspetta che chiedo a Zio Yongo se convengono i bit coin


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 21 pagine e ci sei cascato comunque?
> 
> Va beh dai, non morirai per 2000 euro



Ma non li ho persi per trade sbagliati, il broker ha bloccato i prelievi


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma non li ho persi per trade sbagliati, il broker ha bloccato i prelievi



Nulla, dopo 21 pagine non hai ancora capito 

Comunque Binance ha già detto picche, avrebbe potuto aiutarlo


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nulla, dopo 21 pagine non hai ancora capito
> 
> Comunque Binance ha già detto picche, avrebbe potuto aiutarlo



Sì parla di 8 miliardi di dollari di ammanco. Il CEO di Ftx ha usato i fondi dei clienti per salvare un suo hedge fund in difficoltà finanziaria(Alameda) , che però li ha persi quasi tutti.


----------



## JDT (10 Novembre 2022)

Curioso, in tutti i forum generici e di finanza che frequento, si anima solo quando crolla  .

Io ho preso altri eth e altri btc, tengo altro perchè probabilmente non è finita qui la discesa.


----------



## JDT (13 Novembre 2022)

Brutte voci anche su crypto.com (tra l'altro, main sponsor dei mondiali). Lieve panic sell, ma se regge anche questa botta.. vuol dire che la base è di per sé solida.


----------

